# Conferenza Gattuso pre Torino - Milan. 27 aprile 2019



## admin (27 Aprile 2019)

La conferenza di Gattuso pre Torino - Milan:"Domani per la maglia e per tutto il mondo Milan. Ci stiamo giocando tanto, stiamo arrancando e facendo fatica. Giuste le parole che ci stanno dicendo. Il Toro assomiglia tantissimo all'Atalanta, giocano su per giu allo stesso modo. CI sarà bisogno di grande mentalità. Abbiamo il dovere di fare meglio rispetto a ciò che stiamo facendo. Oggi manca l'anima nel momenti di difficoltà. Prima l'avevamo. Sapevamo stare in campo e soffrire. Oggi manca tutto questo. Ci siamo impantanati. Dobbiamo tornare ad avere un'anima. Ho pensato di prendere a pungi i giocatori? A pugni non si può prendere nessuno. Dobbiamo essere uniti e ragionare con una testa sola. Troppe chiacchiere, si parla del mio futuro e di quello dei giocatori. Pensiamo al Milan poi vedremo cosa succederà. Può tornare il sorriso con una vittoria? Sì, ma poi mancherebbero quattro partite. Non sarà una gara facile. Loro sono in salute ed hanno grande mentalità. Le chiacchiere stanno a zero. Dobbiamo dimostrare la voglia sul campo. Ora siamo spenti in tutti i sensi. E' un dato di fatto. Oggi bisogna fare i fatti e fare i risultati. Scommetto ancora su *Suso*? Vediamo domani. Io scommetto su tutti. Ma i fischi non li ha presi solo lui e sono stati meritati. Questa *non è una squadra che corre meno degli avversari*. E' come gestiamo le partite. E' una questione di testa, di come prepariamo le partite e come scendiamo in campo. Cosa farà la differenza per il quarto posto? La voglia di saper soffrire e di stare lì. Tutte le squadre stanno facendo fatica, anche in partite facile. La differenza la fa la voglia di mettercela tutta e di saper soffrire. E' una componente che non deve mancare. *Squadra troppo lenta?* Per fare ripartenze bisogna conquistare palla. Abbiamo fatto fatica in questo. Non stiamo giocando da squadra. Non siamo pericolosi e non siamo messi bene a livello difensivo. Facciamo le robe a metà. Da giocatore ero bravo a scuotere lo spogliatoio? *Dove è finito quel Gattuso?* Io penso di saper gestire lo spogliatoio. Ma fare il giocatore e l'allenatore sono cose diverse. Ora ho un ruolo diverso. Io mi assumo le responsabilità. In questo momento la squadra sta pensando troppo. Ci facciamo del male da soli. Dobbiamo essere bravi a mettere tutti i giocatori nelle condizioni di esprimersi al massimo. Qualcuno non sta bene, anche a livello mentale. E stiamo pagando tutto questo. Non posso fare quello che facevo da giocatore. E' un ruolo diverso e vedo il calcio in un'altra direzione. Tutti sanno cosa si stanno giocando. Se la squadra fa fatica, loro non lo fanno di proposito per fare dispetto. *Da anni il Milan non si giocava il quarto posto nelle ultime cinque giornate.* Bisogna avere rispetto di questo ragazzi. Ci stiamo giocando qualcosa di importante. Ci sta un momento negativo. Ma è un gruppo che ha dato e che può dare tante. Non c'è un Gattuso come me? Mi avete sempre detto che non potevo giocare nel Milan e ora fate i paragoni. La leadership non si compra al supermercato. Non c'è bisogno di gridare e fare scenate napoletane. *La crisi è iniziata quando ho detto tra due mesi parlo io?* Avete cominciato da luglio, Con Conte, Terim e Van Gaal. Non c'entra nulla questo. Stiamo giocando un calcio non buono e siamo in difficoltà. Ma non cerchiamo altro. La squadra sente ogni giorno notizie sull'allenatore e c'ha fatto l'abitudine. *MIlan in grado di difendere il quarto posto?* Vedendo le ultime prestazioni, no. Siamo ricascati nella crisi. Dobbiamo andare alla ricerca di lucidità e tranquillità. Dobbiamo ragionare da squadra. Manca un mese poi vedremo chi dovrà giudicarsi. Dobbiamo chiuderci a riccio. Abbiamo il dovere di difendere il quarto posto. I ragazzi ci stanno male Domani dobbiamo andare a Torino e fare una grande partite. *Bakayoko?* L'ho visto bene. Quello che è accaduto mercoledì è stato documentato. Sento dire da voi che vuole andare via. Si trova bene in Italia ed ha atto una stagione importante. Sono stati episodi che fanno male ma Bakayoko l'ho visto bene. Non ha perso la testa ed è stato bravo. Mi sento deluso dall'atteggiamento di certi giocatori? *Sono deluso da me stesso.* Un allenatore deve essere bravo a trasferire ciò che pensa. Mi aspettavo di entrare più forte nella testa dei giocatori. Sta mancando la veemenza. *Dicono che sembro rassegnato? Mi fa sorridere questa roba qua. Devo essere lucido non posso fare sempre sceneggiate. E' finito quel tempo. Sono deluso che non arrivino i risultati. Se qualcuno pensa che ho mollato non è assolutamente vero. * *Paquetà* salvatore? Non ce la può fare da solo. E' un buon giocatore ma serve tutta la squadra. Ha bisogno del collettivo: Toro terza difesa del campionato? Lo stimolo è affrontare una squadra vicina a noi in classifica. L'importanza della partita. Ieri abbiamo fatto il primo allenamento dopo la partita. Oggi proveremo quello che vogliamo fare. *Piatek isolato?* Per come vogliamo giocare, ci piace che l'attaccante attacchi lo spazio e crei linee di passaggio. *Ma non è vero che non arriva il pallone. L'altro giorno sono stati messi diversi cross. Higuain *toccava tantissimi palloni, veniva sempre incontro. Costruivamo e creavamo palle gol. L'attaccante non deve stare sempre in area. Se i movimenti sono giusti puoi sempre creare qualcosa negli ultimi venti metri. Non so quanti palloni deve toccare Piatek, ma l'attaccante deve essere funzionale a come vogliamo giocare".


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso pre Torino - Milan:"Domani per la maglia e per tutto il mondo Milan. Ci stiamo giocando tanto, stiamo arrancando e facendo fatica. Giuste le parole che ci stanno dicendo. Il Toro assomiglia tantissimo all'Atalanta, giocano su per giu allo stesso modo. CI sarà bisogno di grande mentalità. Abbiamo il dovere di fare meglio rispetto a ciò che stiamo facendo. Oggi manca l'anima nel momenti di difficoltà. Prima l'avevamo. Sapevamo stare in campo e soffrire. Oggi manca tutto questo. Ci siamo impantanati. Dobbiamo tornare ad avere un'anima. Ho pensato di prendere a pungi i giocatori? A pugni non si può prendere nessuno. Dobbiamo essere uniti e ragionare con una testa sola. Troppe chiacchiere, si parla del mio futuro e di quello dei giocatori. Pensiamo al Milan poi vedremo cosa succederà. Può tornare il sorriso con una vittoria? Sì, ma poi mancherebbero quattro partite. Non sarà una gara facile. Loro sono in salute ed hanno grande mentalità".
> 
> In aggiornamento - refreshate



.


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso pre Torino - Milan:"Domani per la maglia e per tutto il mondo Milan. Ci stiamo giocando tanto, stiamo arrancando e facendo fatica. Giuste le parole che ci stanno dicendo. Il Toro assomiglia tantissimo all'Atalanta, giocano su per giu allo stesso modo. CI sarà bisogno di grande mentalità. Abbiamo il dovere di fare meglio rispetto a ciò che stiamo facendo. Oggi manca l'anima nel momenti di difficoltà. Prima l'avevamo. Sapevamo stare in campo e soffrire. Oggi manca tutto questo. Ci siamo impantanati. Dobbiamo tornare ad avere un'anima. Ho pensato di prendere a pungi i giocatori? A pugni non si può prendere nessuno. Dobbiamo essere uniti e ragionare con una testa sola. Troppe chiacchiere, si parla del mio futuro e di quello dei giocatori. Pensiamo al Milan poi vedremo cosa succederà. Può tornare il sorriso con una vittoria? Sì, ma poi mancherebbero quattro partite. Non sarà una gara facile. Loro sono in salute ed hanno grande mentalità. Le chiacchiere stanno a zero. Dobbiamo dimostrare la voglia sul campo. Ora siamo spenti in tutti i sensi. E' un dato di fatto. Oggi bisogna fare i fatti e fare i risultati".
> 
> In aggiornamento - refreshate



.


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso pre Torino - Milan:"Domani per la maglia e per tutto il mondo Milan. Ci stiamo giocando tanto, stiamo arrancando e facendo fatica. Giuste le parole che ci stanno dicendo. Il Toro assomiglia tantissimo all'Atalanta, giocano su per giu allo stesso modo. CI sarà bisogno di grande mentalità. Abbiamo il dovere di fare meglio rispetto a ciò che stiamo facendo. Oggi manca l'anima nel momenti di difficoltà. Prima l'avevamo. Sapevamo stare in campo e soffrire. Oggi manca tutto questo. Ci siamo impantanati. Dobbiamo tornare ad avere un'anima. Ho pensato di prendere a pungi i giocatori? A pugni non si può prendere nessuno. Dobbiamo essere uniti e ragionare con una testa sola. Troppe chiacchiere, si parla del mio futuro e di quello dei giocatori. Pensiamo al Milan poi vedremo cosa succederà. Può tornare il sorriso con una vittoria? Sì, ma poi mancherebbero quattro partite. Non sarà una gara facile. Loro sono in salute ed hanno grande mentalità. Le chiacchiere stanno a zero. Dobbiamo dimostrare la voglia sul campo. Ora siamo spenti in tutti i sensi. E' un dato di fatto. Oggi bisogna fare i fatti e fare i risultati. Scommetto ancora su *Suso*? Vediamo domani. Io scommetto su tutti. Ma i fischi non li ha presi solo lui e sono stati meritati. Questa *non è una squadra che corre meno degli avversari*. E' come gestiamo le partite. E' una questione di testa, di come prepariamo le partite e come scendiamo in campo. Cosa farà la differenza per il quarto posto? La voglia di saper soffrire e di stare lì. Tutte le squadre stanno facendo fatica, anche in partite facile. La differenza la fa la voglia di mettercela tutta e di saper soffrire. E' una componente che non deve mancare ".
> 
> In aggiornamento - refreshate



.


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso pre Torino - Milan:"Domani per la maglia e per tutto il mondo Milan. Ci stiamo giocando tanto, stiamo arrancando e facendo fatica. Giuste le parole che ci stanno dicendo. Il Toro assomiglia tantissimo all'Atalanta, giocano su per giu allo stesso modo. CI sarà bisogno di grande mentalità. Abbiamo il dovere di fare meglio rispetto a ciò che stiamo facendo. Oggi manca l'anima nel momenti di difficoltà. Prima l'avevamo. Sapevamo stare in campo e soffrire. Oggi manca tutto questo. Ci siamo impantanati. Dobbiamo tornare ad avere un'anima. Ho pensato di prendere a pungi i giocatori? A pugni non si può prendere nessuno. Dobbiamo essere uniti e ragionare con una testa sola. Troppe chiacchiere, si parla del mio futuro e di quello dei giocatori. Pensiamo al Milan poi vedremo cosa succederà. Può tornare il sorriso con una vittoria? Sì, ma poi mancherebbero quattro partite. Non sarà una gara facile. Loro sono in salute ed hanno grande mentalità. Le chiacchiere stanno a zero. Dobbiamo dimostrare la voglia sul campo. Ora siamo spenti in tutti i sensi. E' un dato di fatto. Oggi bisogna fare i fatti e fare i risultati. Scommetto ancora su *Suso*? Vediamo domani. Io scommetto su tutti. Ma i fischi non li ha presi solo lui e sono stati meritati. Questa *non è una squadra che corre meno degli avversari*. E' come gestiamo le partite. E' una questione di testa, di come prepariamo le partite e come scendiamo in campo. Cosa farà la differenza per il quarto posto? La voglia di saper soffrire e di stare lì. Tutte le squadre stanno facendo fatica, anche in partite facile. La differenza la fa la voglia di mettercela tutta e di saper soffrire. E' una componente che non deve mancare. *Squadra troppo lenta?* Per fare ripartenze bisogna conquistare palla. Abbiamo fatto fatica in questo. Non stiamo giocando da squadra. Non siamo pericolosi e non siamo messi bene a livello difensivo. Facciamo le robe a metà. Da giocatore ero bravo a scuotere lo spogliatoio? *Dove è finito quel Gattuso?* Io penso di saper gestire lo spogliatoio. Ma fare il giocatore e l'allenatore sono cose diverse. Ora ho un ruolo diverso. Io mi assumo le responsabilità. In questo momento la squadra sta pensando troppo. Ci facciamo del male da soli. Dobbiamo essere bravi a mettere tutti i giocatori nelle condizioni di esprimersi al massimo. Qualcuno non sta bene, anche a livello mentale. E stiamo pagando tutto questo. Non posso fare quello che facevo da giocatore. E' un ruolo diverso e vedo il calcio in un'altra direzione. ".
> 
> In aggiornamento - refreshate



.


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso pre Torino - Milan:"Domani per la maglia e per tutto il mondo Milan. Ci stiamo giocando tanto, stiamo arrancando e facendo fatica. Giuste le parole che ci stanno dicendo. Il Toro assomiglia tantissimo all'Atalanta, giocano su per giu allo stesso modo. CI sarà bisogno di grande mentalità. Abbiamo il dovere di fare meglio rispetto a ciò che stiamo facendo. Oggi manca l'anima nel momenti di difficoltà. Prima l'avevamo. Sapevamo stare in campo e soffrire. Oggi manca tutto questo. Ci siamo impantanati. Dobbiamo tornare ad avere un'anima. Ho pensato di prendere a pungi i giocatori? A pugni non si può prendere nessuno. Dobbiamo essere uniti e ragionare con una testa sola. Troppe chiacchiere, si parla del mio futuro e di quello dei giocatori. Pensiamo al Milan poi vedremo cosa succederà. Può tornare il sorriso con una vittoria? Sì, ma poi mancherebbero quattro partite. Non sarà una gara facile. Loro sono in salute ed hanno grande mentalità. Le chiacchiere stanno a zero. Dobbiamo dimostrare la voglia sul campo. Ora siamo spenti in tutti i sensi. E' un dato di fatto. Oggi bisogna fare i fatti e fare i risultati. Scommetto ancora su *Suso*? Vediamo domani. Io scommetto su tutti. Ma i fischi non li ha presi solo lui e sono stati meritati. Questa *non è una squadra che corre meno degli avversari*. E' come gestiamo le partite. E' una questione di testa, di come prepariamo le partite e come scendiamo in campo. Cosa farà la differenza per il quarto posto? La voglia di saper soffrire e di stare lì. Tutte le squadre stanno facendo fatica, anche in partite facile. La differenza la fa la voglia di mettercela tutta e di saper soffrire. E' una componente che non deve mancare. *Squadra troppo lenta?* Per fare ripartenze bisogna conquistare palla. Abbiamo fatto fatica in questo. Non stiamo giocando da squadra. Non siamo pericolosi e non siamo messi bene a livello difensivo. Facciamo le robe a metà. Da giocatore ero bravo a scuotere lo spogliatoio? *Dove è finito quel Gattuso?* Io penso di saper gestire lo spogliatoio. Ma fare il giocatore e l'allenatore sono cose diverse. Ora ho un ruolo diverso. Io mi assumo le responsabilità. In questo momento la squadra sta pensando troppo. Ci facciamo del male da soli. Dobbiamo essere bravi a mettere tutti i giocatori nelle condizioni di esprimersi al massimo. Qualcuno non sta bene, anche a livello mentale. E stiamo pagando tutto questo. Non posso fare quello che facevo da giocatore. E' un ruolo diverso e vedo il calcio in un'altra direzione. Tutti sanno cosa si stanno giocando. Se la squadra fa fatica, loro non lo fanno di proposito per fare dispetto. *Da anni il Milan non si giocava il quarto posto nelle ultime cinque giornate.* Bisogna avere rispetto di questo ragazzi. Ci stiamo giocando qualcosa di importante. Ci sta un momento negativo. Ma è un gruppo che ha dato e che può dare tante. Non c'è un Gattuso come me? Mi avete sempre detto che non potevo giocare nel Milan e ora fate i paragoni. La leadership non si compra al supermercato. Non c'è bisogno di gridare e fare scenate napoletane".
> 
> In aggiornamento - refreshate



.


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso pre Torino - Milan:"Domani per la maglia e per tutto il mondo Milan. Ci stiamo giocando tanto, stiamo arrancando e facendo fatica. Giuste le parole che ci stanno dicendo. Il Toro assomiglia tantissimo all'Atalanta, giocano su per giu allo stesso modo. CI sarà bisogno di grande mentalità. Abbiamo il dovere di fare meglio rispetto a ciò che stiamo facendo. Oggi manca l'anima nel momenti di difficoltà. Prima l'avevamo. Sapevamo stare in campo e soffrire. Oggi manca tutto questo. Ci siamo impantanati. Dobbiamo tornare ad avere un'anima. Ho pensato di prendere a pungi i giocatori? A pugni non si può prendere nessuno. Dobbiamo essere uniti e ragionare con una testa sola. Troppe chiacchiere, si parla del mio futuro e di quello dei giocatori. Pensiamo al Milan poi vedremo cosa succederà. Può tornare il sorriso con una vittoria? Sì, ma poi mancherebbero quattro partite. Non sarà una gara facile. Loro sono in salute ed hanno grande mentalità. Le chiacchiere stanno a zero. Dobbiamo dimostrare la voglia sul campo. Ora siamo spenti in tutti i sensi. E' un dato di fatto. Oggi bisogna fare i fatti e fare i risultati. Scommetto ancora su *Suso*? Vediamo domani. Io scommetto su tutti. Ma i fischi non li ha presi solo lui e sono stati meritati. Questa *non è una squadra che corre meno degli avversari*. E' come gestiamo le partite. E' una questione di testa, di come prepariamo le partite e come scendiamo in campo. Cosa farà la differenza per il quarto posto? La voglia di saper soffrire e di stare lì. Tutte le squadre stanno facendo fatica, anche in partite facile. La differenza la fa la voglia di mettercela tutta e di saper soffrire. E' una componente che non deve mancare. *Squadra troppo lenta?* Per fare ripartenze bisogna conquistare palla. Abbiamo fatto fatica in questo. Non stiamo giocando da squadra. Non siamo pericolosi e non siamo messi bene a livello difensivo. Facciamo le robe a metà. Da giocatore ero bravo a scuotere lo spogliatoio? *Dove è finito quel Gattuso?* Io penso di saper gestire lo spogliatoio. Ma fare il giocatore e l'allenatore sono cose diverse. Ora ho un ruolo diverso. Io mi assumo le responsabilità. In questo momento la squadra sta pensando troppo. Ci facciamo del male da soli. Dobbiamo essere bravi a mettere tutti i giocatori nelle condizioni di esprimersi al massimo. Qualcuno non sta bene, anche a livello mentale. E stiamo pagando tutto questo. Non posso fare quello che facevo da giocatore. E' un ruolo diverso e vedo il calcio in un'altra direzione. Tutti sanno cosa si stanno giocando. Se la squadra fa fatica, loro non lo fanno di proposito per fare dispetto. *Da anni il Milan non si giocava il quarto posto nelle ultime cinque giornate.* Bisogna avere rispetto di questo ragazzi. Ci stiamo giocando qualcosa di importante. Ci sta un momento negativo. Ma è un gruppo che ha dato e che può dare tante. Non c'è un Gattuso come me? Mi avete sempre detto che non potevo giocare nel Milan e ora fate i paragoni. La leadership non si compra al supermercato. Non c'è bisogno di gridare e fare scenate napoletane. *La crisi è iniziata quando ho detto tra due mesi parlo io?* Avete cominciato da luglio, Con Conte, Terim e Van Gaal. Non c'entra nulla questo. Stiamo giocando un calcio non buono e siamo in difficoltà. Ma non cerchiamo altro. La squadra sente ogni giorno notizie sull'allenatore e c'ha fatto l'abitudine. *MIlan in grado di difendere il quarto posto?* Vedendo le ultime prestazioni, no. Siamo ricascati nella crisi. Dobbiamo andare alla ricerca di lucidità e tranquillità. Dobbiamo ragionare da squadra. Manca un mese poi vedremo chi dovrà giudicarsi. Dobbiamo chiuderci a riccio. Abbiamo il dovere di difendere il quarto posto. I ragazzi ci stanno male Domani dobbiamo andare a Torino e fare una grande partite ".
> 
> In aggiornamento - refreshate



.


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso pre Torino - Milan:"Domani per la maglia e per tutto il mondo Milan. Ci stiamo giocando tanto, stiamo arrancando e facendo fatica. Giuste le parole che ci stanno dicendo. Il Toro assomiglia tantissimo all'Atalanta, giocano su per giu allo stesso modo. CI sarà bisogno di grande mentalità. Abbiamo il dovere di fare meglio rispetto a ciò che stiamo facendo. Oggi manca l'anima nel momenti di difficoltà. Prima l'avevamo. Sapevamo stare in campo e soffrire. Oggi manca tutto questo. Ci siamo impantanati. Dobbiamo tornare ad avere un'anima. Ho pensato di prendere a pungi i giocatori? A pugni non si può prendere nessuno. Dobbiamo essere uniti e ragionare con una testa sola. Troppe chiacchiere, si parla del mio futuro e di quello dei giocatori. Pensiamo al Milan poi vedremo cosa succederà. Può tornare il sorriso con una vittoria? Sì, ma poi mancherebbero quattro partite. Non sarà una gara facile. Loro sono in salute ed hanno grande mentalità. Le chiacchiere stanno a zero. Dobbiamo dimostrare la voglia sul campo. Ora siamo spenti in tutti i sensi. E' un dato di fatto. Oggi bisogna fare i fatti e fare i risultati. Scommetto ancora su *Suso*? Vediamo domani. Io scommetto su tutti. Ma i fischi non li ha presi solo lui e sono stati meritati. Questa *non è una squadra che corre meno degli avversari*. E' come gestiamo le partite. E' una questione di testa, di come prepariamo le partite e come scendiamo in campo. Cosa farà la differenza per il quarto posto? La voglia di saper soffrire e di stare lì. Tutte le squadre stanno facendo fatica, anche in partite facile. La differenza la fa la voglia di mettercela tutta e di saper soffrire. E' una componente che non deve mancare. *Squadra troppo lenta?* Per fare ripartenze bisogna conquistare palla. Abbiamo fatto fatica in questo. Non stiamo giocando da squadra. Non siamo pericolosi e non siamo messi bene a livello difensivo. Facciamo le robe a metà. Da giocatore ero bravo a scuotere lo spogliatoio? *Dove è finito quel Gattuso?* Io penso di saper gestire lo spogliatoio. Ma fare il giocatore e l'allenatore sono cose diverse. Ora ho un ruolo diverso. Io mi assumo le responsabilità. In questo momento la squadra sta pensando troppo. Ci facciamo del male da soli. Dobbiamo essere bravi a mettere tutti i giocatori nelle condizioni di esprimersi al massimo. Qualcuno non sta bene, anche a livello mentale. E stiamo pagando tutto questo. Non posso fare quello che facevo da giocatore. E' un ruolo diverso e vedo il calcio in un'altra direzione. Tutti sanno cosa si stanno giocando. Se la squadra fa fatica, loro non lo fanno di proposito per fare dispetto. *Da anni il Milan non si giocava il quarto posto nelle ultime cinque giornate.* Bisogna avere rispetto di questo ragazzi. Ci stiamo giocando qualcosa di importante. Ci sta un momento negativo. Ma è un gruppo che ha dato e che può dare tante. Non c'è un Gattuso come me? Mi avete sempre detto che non potevo giocare nel Milan e ora fate i paragoni. La leadership non si compra al supermercato. Non c'è bisogno di gridare e fare scenate napoletane. *La crisi è iniziata quando ho detto tra due mesi parlo io?* Avete cominciato da luglio, Con Conte, Terim e Van Gaal. Non c'entra nulla questo. Stiamo giocando un calcio non buono e siamo in difficoltà. Ma non cerchiamo altro. La squadra sente ogni giorno notizie sull'allenatore e c'ha fatto l'abitudine. *MIlan in grado di difendere il quarto posto?* Vedendo le ultime prestazioni, no. Siamo ricascati nella crisi. Dobbiamo andare alla ricerca di lucidità e tranquillità. Dobbiamo ragionare da squadra. Manca un mese poi vedremo chi dovrà giudicarsi. Dobbiamo chiuderci a riccio. Abbiamo il dovere di difendere il quarto posto. I ragazzi ci stanno male Domani dobbiamo andare a Torino e fare una grande partite. *Bakayoko?* L'ho visto bene. Quello che è accaduto mercoledì è stato documentato. Sento dire da voi che vuole andare via. Si trova bene in Italia ed ha atto una stagione importante. Sono stati episodi che fanno male ma Bakayoko l'ho visto bene. Non ha perso la testa ed è stato bravo. Mi sento deluso dall'atteggiamento di certi giocatori? *Sono deluso da me stesso.* Un allenatore deve essere bravo a trasferire ciò che pensa. Mi aspettavo di entrare più forte nella testa dei giocatori. Sta mancando la veemenza ".
> 
> In aggiornamento - refreshate



.


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso pre Torino - Milan:"Domani per la maglia e per tutto il mondo Milan. Ci stiamo giocando tanto, stiamo arrancando e facendo fatica. Giuste le parole che ci stanno dicendo. Il Toro assomiglia tantissimo all'Atalanta, giocano su per giu allo stesso modo. CI sarà bisogno di grande mentalità. Abbiamo il dovere di fare meglio rispetto a ciò che stiamo facendo. Oggi manca l'anima nel momenti di difficoltà. Prima l'avevamo. Sapevamo stare in campo e soffrire. Oggi manca tutto questo. Ci siamo impantanati. Dobbiamo tornare ad avere un'anima. Ho pensato di prendere a pungi i giocatori? A pugni non si può prendere nessuno. Dobbiamo essere uniti e ragionare con una testa sola. Troppe chiacchiere, si parla del mio futuro e di quello dei giocatori. Pensiamo al Milan poi vedremo cosa succederà. Può tornare il sorriso con una vittoria? Sì, ma poi mancherebbero quattro partite. Non sarà una gara facile. Loro sono in salute ed hanno grande mentalità. Le chiacchiere stanno a zero. Dobbiamo dimostrare la voglia sul campo. Ora siamo spenti in tutti i sensi. E' un dato di fatto. Oggi bisogna fare i fatti e fare i risultati. Scommetto ancora su *Suso*? Vediamo domani. Io scommetto su tutti. Ma i fischi non li ha presi solo lui e sono stati meritati. Questa *non è una squadra che corre meno degli avversari*. E' come gestiamo le partite. E' una questione di testa, di come prepariamo le partite e come scendiamo in campo. Cosa farà la differenza per il quarto posto? La voglia di saper soffrire e di stare lì. Tutte le squadre stanno facendo fatica, anche in partite facile. La differenza la fa la voglia di mettercela tutta e di saper soffrire. E' una componente che non deve mancare. *Squadra troppo lenta?* Per fare ripartenze bisogna conquistare palla. Abbiamo fatto fatica in questo. Non stiamo giocando da squadra. Non siamo pericolosi e non siamo messi bene a livello difensivo. Facciamo le robe a metà. Da giocatore ero bravo a scuotere lo spogliatoio? *Dove è finito quel Gattuso?* Io penso di saper gestire lo spogliatoio. Ma fare il giocatore e l'allenatore sono cose diverse. Ora ho un ruolo diverso. Io mi assumo le responsabilità. In questo momento la squadra sta pensando troppo. Ci facciamo del male da soli. Dobbiamo essere bravi a mettere tutti i giocatori nelle condizioni di esprimersi al massimo. Qualcuno non sta bene, anche a livello mentale. E stiamo pagando tutto questo. Non posso fare quello che facevo da giocatore. E' un ruolo diverso e vedo il calcio in un'altra direzione. Tutti sanno cosa si stanno giocando. Se la squadra fa fatica, loro non lo fanno di proposito per fare dispetto. *Da anni il Milan non si giocava il quarto posto nelle ultime cinque giornate.* Bisogna avere rispetto di questo ragazzi. Ci stiamo giocando qualcosa di importante. Ci sta un momento negativo. Ma è un gruppo che ha dato e che può dare tante. Non c'è un Gattuso come me? Mi avete sempre detto che non potevo giocare nel Milan e ora fate i paragoni. La leadership non si compra al supermercato. Non c'è bisogno di gridare e fare scenate napoletane. *La crisi è iniziata quando ho detto tra due mesi parlo io?* Avete cominciato da luglio, Con Conte, Terim e Van Gaal. Non c'entra nulla questo. Stiamo giocando un calcio non buono e siamo in difficoltà. Ma non cerchiamo altro. La squadra sente ogni giorno notizie sull'allenatore e c'ha fatto l'abitudine. *MIlan in grado di difendere il quarto posto?* Vedendo le ultime prestazioni, no. Siamo ricascati nella crisi. Dobbiamo andare alla ricerca di lucidità e tranquillità. Dobbiamo ragionare da squadra. Manca un mese poi vedremo chi dovrà giudicarsi. Dobbiamo chiuderci a riccio. Abbiamo il dovere di difendere il quarto posto. I ragazzi ci stanno male Domani dobbiamo andare a Torino e fare una grande partite. *Bakayoko?* L'ho visto bene. Quello che è accaduto mercoledì è stato documentato. Sento dire da voi che vuole andare via. Si trova bene in Italia ed ha atto una stagione importante. Sono stati episodi che fanno male ma Bakayoko l'ho visto bene. Non ha perso la testa ed è stato bravo. Mi sento deluso dall'atteggiamento di certi giocatori? *Sono deluso da me stesso.* Un allenatore deve essere bravo a trasferire ciò che pensa. Mi aspettavo di entrare più forte nella testa dei giocatori. Sta mancando la veemenza. *Dicono che sembro rassegnato? Mi fa sorridere questa roba qua. Devo essere lucido non posso fare sempre sceneggiate. E' finito quel tempo. Sono deluso che non arrivino i risultati. Se qualcuno pensa che ho mollato non è assolutamente vero. * *Paquetà* salvatore? Non ce la può fare da solo. E' un buon giocatore ma serve tutta la squadra. Ha bisogno del collettivo: Toro terza difesa del campionato? Lo stimolo è affrontare una squadra vicina a noi in classifica. L'importanza della partita. Ieri abbiamo fatto il primo allenamento dopo la partita. Oggi proveremo quello che vogliamo fare. *Piatek isolato?* Per come vogliamo giocare, ci piace che l'attaccante attacchi lo spazio e crei linee di passaggio. *Ma non è vero che non arriva il pallone. L'altro giorno sono stati messi diversi cross. Higuain *toccava tantissimi palloni, veniva sempre incontro. Costruivamo e creavamo palle gol. L'attaccante non deve stare sempre in area. Se i movimenti sono giusti puoi sempre creare qualcosa negli ultimi venti metri. Non so quanti palloni deve toccare Piatek, ma l'attaccante deve essere funzionale a come vogliamo giocare".



.


----------



## Pampu7 (27 Aprile 2019)

direi che è inutile guardare queste ultime partite, ha praticamente detto che han mollato


----------



## ispanicojon7 (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso pre Torino - Milan:"Domani per la maglia e per tutto il mondo Milan. Ci stiamo giocando tanto, stiamo arrancando e facendo fatica. Giuste le parole che ci stanno dicendo. Il Toro assomiglia tantissimo all'Atalanta, giocano su per giu allo stesso modo. CI sarà bisogno di grande mentalità. Abbiamo il dovere di fare meglio rispetto a ciò che stiamo facendo. Oggi manca l'anima nel momenti di difficoltà. Prima l'avevamo. Sapevamo stare in campo e soffrire. Oggi manca tutto questo. Ci siamo impantanati. Dobbiamo tornare ad avere un'anima. Ho pensato di prendere a pungi i giocatori? A pugni non si può prendere nessuno. Dobbiamo essere uniti e ragionare con una testa sola. Troppe chiacchiere, si parla del mio futuro e di quello dei giocatori. Pensiamo al Milan poi vedremo cosa succederà. Può tornare il sorriso con una vittoria? Sì, ma poi mancherebbero quattro partite. Non sarà una gara facile. Loro sono in salute ed hanno grande mentalità. Le chiacchiere stanno a zero. Dobbiamo dimostrare la voglia sul campo. Ora siamo spenti in tutti i sensi. E' un dato di fatto. Oggi bisogna fare i fatti e fare i risultati. Scommetto ancora su *Suso*? Vediamo domani. Io scommetto su tutti. Ma i fischi non li ha presi solo lui e sono stati meritati. Questa *non è una squadra che corre meno degli avversari*. E' come gestiamo le partite. E' una questione di testa, di come prepariamo le partite e come scendiamo in campo. Cosa farà la differenza per il quarto posto? La voglia di saper soffrire e di stare lì. Tutte le squadre stanno facendo fatica, anche in partite facile. La differenza la fa la voglia di mettercela tutta e di saper soffrire. E' una componente che non deve mancare. *Squadra troppo lenta?* Per fare ripartenze bisogna conquistare palla. Abbiamo fatto fatica in questo. Non stiamo giocando da squadra. Non siamo pericolosi e non siamo messi bene a livello difensivo. Facciamo le robe a metà. Da giocatore ero bravo a scuotere lo spogliatoio? *Dove è finito quel Gattuso?* Io penso di saper gestire lo spogliatoio. Ma fare il giocatore e l'allenatore sono cose diverse. Ora ho un ruolo diverso. Io mi assumo le responsabilità. In questo momento la squadra sta pensando troppo. Ci facciamo del male da soli. Dobbiamo essere bravi a mettere tutti i giocatori nelle condizioni di esprimersi al massimo. Qualcuno non sta bene, anche a livello mentale. E stiamo pagando tutto questo. Non posso fare quello che facevo da giocatore. E' un ruolo diverso e vedo il calcio in un'altra direzione. Tutti sanno cosa si stanno giocando. Se la squadra fa fatica, loro non lo fanno di proposito per fare dispetto. *Da anni il Milan non si giocava il quarto posto nelle ultime cinque giornate.* Bisogna avere rispetto di questo ragazzi. Ci stiamo giocando qualcosa di importante. Ci sta un momento negativo. Ma è un gruppo che ha dato e che può dare tante. Non c'è un Gattuso come me? Mi avete sempre detto che non potevo giocare nel Milan e ora fate i paragoni. La leadership non si compra al supermercato. Non c'è bisogno di gridare e fare scenate napoletane. *La crisi è iniziata quando ho detto tra due mesi parlo io?* Avete cominciato da luglio, Con Conte, Terim e Van Gaal. Non c'entra nulla questo. Stiamo giocando un calcio non buono e siamo in difficoltà. Ma non cerchiamo altro. La squadra sente ogni giorno notizie sull'allenatore e c'ha fatto l'abitudine. *MIlan in grado di difendere il quarto posto?* Vedendo le ultime prestazioni, no. Siamo ricascati nella crisi. Dobbiamo andare alla ricerca di lucidità e tranquillità. Dobbiamo ragionare da squadra. Manca un mese poi vedremo chi dovrà giudicarsi. Dobbiamo chiuderci a riccio. Abbiamo il dovere di difendere il quarto posto. I ragazzi ci stanno male Domani dobbiamo andare a Torino e fare una grande partite. *Bakayoko?* L'ho visto bene. Quello che è accaduto mercoledì è stato documentato. Sento dire da voi che vuole andare via. Si trova bene in Italia ed ha atto una stagione importante. Sono stati episodi che fanno male ma Bakayoko l'ho visto bene. Non ha perso la testa ed è stato bravo. Mi sento deluso dall'atteggiamento di certi giocatori? *Sono deluso da me stesso.* Un allenatore deve essere bravo a trasferire ciò che pensa. Mi aspettavo di entrare più forte nella testa dei giocatori. Sta mancando la veemenza. *Dicono che sembro rassegnato? Mi fa sorridere questa roba qua. Devo essere lucido non posso fare sempre sceneggiate. E' finito quel tempo. Sono deluso che non arrivino i risultati. Se qualcuno pensa che ho mollato non è assolutamente vero. * *Paquetà* salvatore? Non ce la può fare da solo. E' un buon giocatore ma serve tutta la squadra. Ha bisogno del collettivo: Toro terza difesa del campionato? Lo stimolo è affrontare una squadra vicina a noi in classifica. L'importanza della partita. Ieri abbiamo fatto il primo allenamento dopo la partita. Oggi proveremo quello che vogliamo fare. *Piatek isolato?* Per come vogliamo giocare, ci piace che l'attaccante attacchi lo spazio e crei linee di passaggio. *Ma non è vero che non arriva il pallone. L'altro giorno sono stati messi diversi cross. Higuain *toccava tantissimi palloni, veniva sempre incontro. Costruivamo e creavamo palle gol. L'attaccante non deve stare sempre in area. Se i movimenti sono giusti puoi sempre creare qualcosa negli ultimi venti metri. Non so quanti palloni deve toccare Piatek, ma l'attaccante deve essere funzionale a come vogliamo giocare".



Leggendo mi sembra una seduta dallo psicologo 

Comunque qualcuno gli spieghi che non bisogna soffrire perforza ogni partita


----------



## Dapone (27 Aprile 2019)

ha detto che vuole vedere il veleno?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Aprile 2019)

Io non lo reggo più. B-A-S-T-A!!!!!


----------



## Zenos (27 Aprile 2019)

Sempre con sta cosa del soffrire. Ma dove vogliamo andare con questo qui.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Aprile 2019)

Vista tutta, mamma mia pareva un funerale. 
Palese che gli abbiamo già comunicato l esonero a fine anno, però ci sono ancora 5 partite da giocare cavolo!!!!


----------



## simone316 (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso pre Torino - Milan:"Domani per la maglia e per tutto il mondo Milan. Ci stiamo giocando tanto, stiamo arrancando e facendo fatica. Giuste le parole che ci stanno dicendo. Il Toro assomiglia tantissimo all'Atalanta, giocano su per giu allo stesso modo. CI sarà bisogno di grande mentalità. Abbiamo il dovere di fare meglio rispetto a ciò che stiamo facendo. Oggi manca l'anima nel momenti di difficoltà. Prima l'avevamo. Sapevamo stare in campo e soffrire. Oggi manca tutto questo. Ci siamo impantanati. Dobbiamo tornare ad avere un'anima. Ho pensato di prendere a pungi i giocatori? A pugni non si può prendere nessuno. Dobbiamo essere uniti e ragionare con una testa sola. Troppe chiacchiere, si parla del mio futuro e di quello dei giocatori. Pensiamo al Milan poi vedremo cosa succederà. Può tornare il sorriso con una vittoria? Sì, ma poi mancherebbero quattro partite. Non sarà una gara facile. Loro sono in salute ed hanno grande mentalità. Le chiacchiere stanno a zero. Dobbiamo dimostrare la voglia sul campo. Ora siamo spenti in tutti i sensi. E' un dato di fatto. Oggi bisogna fare i fatti e fare i risultati. Scommetto ancora su *Suso*? Vediamo domani. Io scommetto su tutti. Ma i fischi non li ha presi solo lui e sono stati meritati. Questa *non è una squadra che corre meno degli avversari*. E' come gestiamo le partite. E' una questione di testa, di come prepariamo le partite e come scendiamo in campo. Cosa farà la differenza per il quarto posto? La voglia di saper soffrire e di stare lì. Tutte le squadre stanno facendo fatica, anche in partite facile. La differenza la fa la voglia di mettercela tutta e di saper soffrire. E' una componente che non deve mancare. *Squadra troppo lenta?* Per fare ripartenze bisogna conquistare palla. Abbiamo fatto fatica in questo. Non stiamo giocando da squadra. Non siamo pericolosi e non siamo messi bene a livello difensivo. Facciamo le robe a metà. Da giocatore ero bravo a scuotere lo spogliatoio? *Dove è finito quel Gattuso?* Io penso di saper gestire lo spogliatoio. Ma fare il giocatore e l'allenatore sono cose diverse. Ora ho un ruolo diverso. Io mi assumo le responsabilità. In questo momento la squadra sta pensando troppo. Ci facciamo del male da soli. Dobbiamo essere bravi a mettere tutti i giocatori nelle condizioni di esprimersi al massimo. Qualcuno non sta bene, anche a livello mentale. E stiamo pagando tutto questo. Non posso fare quello che facevo da giocatore. E' un ruolo diverso e vedo il calcio in un'altra direzione. Tutti sanno cosa si stanno giocando. Se la squadra fa fatica, loro non lo fanno di proposito per fare dispetto. *Da anni il Milan non si giocava il quarto posto nelle ultime cinque giornate.* Bisogna avere rispetto di questo ragazzi. Ci stiamo giocando qualcosa di importante. Ci sta un momento negativo. Ma è un gruppo che ha dato e che può dare tante. Non c'è un Gattuso come me? Mi avete sempre detto che non potevo giocare nel Milan e ora fate i paragoni. La leadership non si compra al supermercato. Non c'è bisogno di gridare e fare scenate napoletane. *La crisi è iniziata quando ho detto tra due mesi parlo io?* Avete cominciato da luglio, Con Conte, Terim e Van Gaal. Non c'entra nulla questo. Stiamo giocando un calcio non buono e siamo in difficoltà. Ma non cerchiamo altro. La squadra sente ogni giorno notizie sull'allenatore e c'ha fatto l'abitudine. *MIlan in grado di difendere il quarto posto?* Vedendo le ultime prestazioni, no. Siamo ricascati nella crisi. Dobbiamo andare alla ricerca di lucidità e tranquillità. Dobbiamo ragionare da squadra. Manca un mese poi vedremo chi dovrà giudicarsi. Dobbiamo chiuderci a riccio. Abbiamo il dovere di difendere il quarto posto. I ragazzi ci stanno male Domani dobbiamo andare a Torino e fare una grande partite. *Bakayoko?* L'ho visto bene. Quello che è accaduto mercoledì è stato documentato. Sento dire da voi che vuole andare via. Si trova bene in Italia ed ha atto una stagione importante. Sono stati episodi che fanno male ma Bakayoko l'ho visto bene. Non ha perso la testa ed è stato bravo. Mi sento deluso dall'atteggiamento di certi giocatori? *Sono deluso da me stesso.* Un allenatore deve essere bravo a trasferire ciò che pensa. Mi aspettavo di entrare più forte nella testa dei giocatori. Sta mancando la veemenza. *Dicono che sembro rassegnato? Mi fa sorridere questa roba qua. Devo essere lucido non posso fare sempre sceneggiate. E' finito quel tempo. Sono deluso che non arrivino i risultati. Se qualcuno pensa che ho mollato non è assolutamente vero. * *Paquetà* salvatore? Non ce la può fare da solo. E' un buon giocatore ma serve tutta la squadra. Ha bisogno del collettivo: Toro terza difesa del campionato? Lo stimolo è affrontare una squadra vicina a noi in classifica. L'importanza della partita. Ieri abbiamo fatto il primo allenamento dopo la partita. Oggi proveremo quello che vogliamo fare. *Piatek isolato?* Per come vogliamo giocare, ci piace che l'attaccante attacchi lo spazio e crei linee di passaggio. *Ma non è vero che non arriva il pallone. L'altro giorno sono stati messi diversi cross. Higuain *toccava tantissimi palloni, veniva sempre incontro. Costruivamo e creavamo palle gol. L'attaccante non deve stare sempre in area. Se i movimenti sono giusti puoi sempre creare qualcosa negli ultimi venti metri. Non so quanti palloni deve toccare Piatek, ma l'attaccante deve essere funzionale a come vogliamo giocare".



È pazzo. Ha appena ucciso Piantek e lodato Higuain che stava a centrocampo per toccare palla.


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso pre Torino - Milan:"Domani per la maglia e per tutto il mondo Milan. Ci stiamo giocando tanto, stiamo arrancando e facendo fatica. Giuste le parole che ci stanno dicendo. Il Toro assomiglia tantissimo all'Atalanta, giocano su per giu allo stesso modo. CI sarà bisogno di grande mentalità. Abbiamo il dovere di fare meglio rispetto a ciò che stiamo facendo. Oggi manca l'anima nel momenti di difficoltà. Prima l'avevamo. Sapevamo stare in campo e soffrire. Oggi manca tutto questo. Ci siamo impantanati. Dobbiamo tornare ad avere un'anima. Ho pensato di prendere a pungi i giocatori? A pugni non si può prendere nessuno. Dobbiamo essere uniti e ragionare con una testa sola. Troppe chiacchiere, si parla del mio futuro e di quello dei giocatori. Pensiamo al Milan poi vedremo cosa succederà. Può tornare il sorriso con una vittoria? Sì, ma poi mancherebbero quattro partite. Non sarà una gara facile. Loro sono in salute ed hanno grande mentalità. Le chiacchiere stanno a zero. Dobbiamo dimostrare la voglia sul campo. Ora siamo spenti in tutti i sensi. E' un dato di fatto. Oggi bisogna fare i fatti e fare i risultati. Scommetto ancora su *Suso*? Vediamo domani. Io scommetto su tutti. Ma i fischi non li ha presi solo lui e sono stati meritati. Questa *non è una squadra che corre meno degli avversari*. E' come gestiamo le partite. E' una questione di testa, di come prepariamo le partite e come scendiamo in campo. Cosa farà la differenza per il quarto posto? La voglia di saper soffrire e di stare lì. Tutte le squadre stanno facendo fatica, anche in partite facile. La differenza la fa la voglia di mettercela tutta e di saper soffrire. E' una componente che non deve mancare. *Squadra troppo lenta?* Per fare ripartenze bisogna conquistare palla. Abbiamo fatto fatica in questo. Non stiamo giocando da squadra. Non siamo pericolosi e non siamo messi bene a livello difensivo. Facciamo le robe a metà. Da giocatore ero bravo a scuotere lo spogliatoio? *Dove è finito quel Gattuso?* Io penso di saper gestire lo spogliatoio. Ma fare il giocatore e l'allenatore sono cose diverse. Ora ho un ruolo diverso. Io mi assumo le responsabilità. In questo momento la squadra sta pensando troppo. Ci facciamo del male da soli. Dobbiamo essere bravi a mettere tutti i giocatori nelle condizioni di esprimersi al massimo. Qualcuno non sta bene, anche a livello mentale. E stiamo pagando tutto questo. Non posso fare quello che facevo da giocatore. E' un ruolo diverso e vedo il calcio in un'altra direzione. Tutti sanno cosa si stanno giocando. Se la squadra fa fatica, loro non lo fanno di proposito per fare dispetto. *Da anni il Milan non si giocava il quarto posto nelle ultime cinque giornate.* Bisogna avere rispetto di questo ragazzi. Ci stiamo giocando qualcosa di importante. Ci sta un momento negativo. Ma è un gruppo che ha dato e che può dare tante. Non c'è un Gattuso come me? Mi avete sempre detto che non potevo giocare nel Milan e ora fate i paragoni. La leadership non si compra al supermercato. Non c'è bisogno di gridare e fare scenate napoletane. *La crisi è iniziata quando ho detto tra due mesi parlo io?* Avete cominciato da luglio, Con Conte, Terim e Van Gaal. Non c'entra nulla questo. Stiamo giocando un calcio non buono e siamo in difficoltà. Ma non cerchiamo altro. La squadra sente ogni giorno notizie sull'allenatore e c'ha fatto l'abitudine. *MIlan in grado di difendere il quarto posto?* Vedendo le ultime prestazioni, no. Siamo ricascati nella crisi. Dobbiamo andare alla ricerca di lucidità e tranquillità. Dobbiamo ragionare da squadra. Manca un mese poi vedremo chi dovrà giudicarsi. Dobbiamo chiuderci a riccio. Abbiamo il dovere di difendere il quarto posto. I ragazzi ci stanno male Domani dobbiamo andare a Torino e fare una grande partite. *Bakayoko?* L'ho visto bene. Quello che è accaduto mercoledì è stato documentato. Sento dire da voi che vuole andare via. Si trova bene in Italia ed ha atto una stagione importante. Sono stati episodi che fanno male ma Bakayoko l'ho visto bene. Non ha perso la testa ed è stato bravo. Mi sento deluso dall'atteggiamento di certi giocatori? *Sono deluso da me stesso.* Un allenatore deve essere bravo a trasferire ciò che pensa. Mi aspettavo di entrare più forte nella testa dei giocatori. Sta mancando la veemenza. *Dicono che sembro rassegnato? Mi fa sorridere questa roba qua. Devo essere lucido non posso fare sempre sceneggiate. E' finito quel tempo. Sono deluso che non arrivino i risultati. Se qualcuno pensa che ho mollato non è assolutamente vero. * *Paquetà* salvatore? Non ce la può fare da solo. E' un buon giocatore ma serve tutta la squadra. Ha bisogno del collettivo: Toro terza difesa del campionato? Lo stimolo è affrontare una squadra vicina a noi in classifica. L'importanza della partita. Ieri abbiamo fatto il primo allenamento dopo la partita. Oggi proveremo quello che vogliamo fare. *Piatek isolato?* Per come vogliamo giocare, ci piace che l'attaccante attacchi lo spazio e crei linee di passaggio. *Ma non è vero che non arriva il pallone. L'altro giorno sono stati messi diversi cross. Higuain *toccava tantissimi palloni, veniva sempre incontro. Costruivamo e creavamo palle gol. L'attaccante non deve stare sempre in area. Se i movimenti sono giusti puoi sempre creare qualcosa negli ultimi venti metri. Non so quanti palloni deve toccare Piatek, ma l'attaccante deve essere funzionale a come vogliamo giocare".



Il mio demotivatore


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Aprile 2019)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Il mio demotivatore



È un demotivatore professionale, basti pensare al “alla CL ci avevo fatto la bocca” dopo il vergognoso pareggio di Parma. Non ho più aggettivi per questo..... essere. Per questa entità. Dopo la rabbia di Mercoledì sera, dove ho sbroccato http://www.milanworld.net/gattuso-i...-20-anni-vt75614-post1814974.html#post1814974 , ormai quando lo leggo o lo vedo mi viene da vomitare.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso pre Torino - Milan:"Domani per la maglia e per tutto il mondo Milan. Ci stiamo giocando tanto, stiamo arrancando e facendo fatica. Giuste le parole che ci stanno dicendo. Il Toro assomiglia tantissimo all'Atalanta, giocano su per giu allo stesso modo. CI sarà bisogno di grande mentalità. Abbiamo il dovere di fare meglio rispetto a ciò che stiamo facendo. Oggi manca l'anima nel momenti di difficoltà. Prima l'avevamo. Sapevamo stare in campo e soffrire. Oggi manca tutto questo. Ci siamo impantanati. Dobbiamo tornare ad avere un'anima. Ho pensato di prendere a pungi i giocatori? A pugni non si può prendere nessuno. Dobbiamo essere uniti e ragionare con una testa sola. Troppe chiacchiere, si parla del mio futuro e di quello dei giocatori. Pensiamo al Milan poi vedremo cosa succederà. Può tornare il sorriso con una vittoria? Sì, ma poi mancherebbero quattro partite. Non sarà una gara facile. Loro sono in salute ed hanno grande mentalità. Le chiacchiere stanno a zero. Dobbiamo dimostrare la voglia sul campo. Ora siamo spenti in tutti i sensi. E' un dato di fatto. Oggi bisogna fare i fatti e fare i risultati. Scommetto ancora su *Suso*? Vediamo domani. Io scommetto su tutti. Ma i fischi non li ha presi solo lui e sono stati meritati. Questa *non è una squadra che corre meno degli avversari*. E' come gestiamo le partite. E' una questione di testa, di come prepariamo le partite e come scendiamo in campo. Cosa farà la differenza per il quarto posto? La voglia di saper soffrire e di stare lì. Tutte le squadre stanno facendo fatica, anche in partite facile. La differenza la fa la voglia di mettercela tutta e di saper soffrire. E' una componente che non deve mancare. *Squadra troppo lenta?* Per fare ripartenze bisogna conquistare palla. Abbiamo fatto fatica in questo. Non stiamo giocando da squadra. Non siamo pericolosi e non siamo messi bene a livello difensivo. Facciamo le robe a metà. Da giocatore ero bravo a scuotere lo spogliatoio? *Dove è finito quel Gattuso?* Io penso di saper gestire lo spogliatoio. Ma fare il giocatore e l'allenatore sono cose diverse. Ora ho un ruolo diverso. Io mi assumo le responsabilità. In questo momento la squadra sta pensando troppo. Ci facciamo del male da soli. Dobbiamo essere bravi a mettere tutti i giocatori nelle condizioni di esprimersi al massimo. Qualcuno non sta bene, anche a livello mentale. E stiamo pagando tutto questo. Non posso fare quello che facevo da giocatore. E' un ruolo diverso e vedo il calcio in un'altra direzione. Tutti sanno cosa si stanno giocando. Se la squadra fa fatica, loro non lo fanno di proposito per fare dispetto. *Da anni il Milan non si giocava il quarto posto nelle ultime cinque giornate.* Bisogna avere rispetto di questo ragazzi. Ci stiamo giocando qualcosa di importante. Ci sta un momento negativo. Ma è un gruppo che ha dato e che può dare tante. Non c'è un Gattuso come me? Mi avete sempre detto che non potevo giocare nel Milan e ora fate i paragoni. La leadership non si compra al supermercato. Non c'è bisogno di gridare e fare scenate napoletane. *La crisi è iniziata quando ho detto tra due mesi parlo io?* Avete cominciato da luglio, Con Conte, Terim e Van Gaal. Non c'entra nulla questo. Stiamo giocando un calcio non buono e siamo in difficoltà. Ma non cerchiamo altro. La squadra sente ogni giorno notizie sull'allenatore e c'ha fatto l'abitudine. *MIlan in grado di difendere il quarto posto?* Vedendo le ultime prestazioni, no. Siamo ricascati nella crisi. Dobbiamo andare alla ricerca di lucidità e tranquillità. Dobbiamo ragionare da squadra. Manca un mese poi vedremo chi dovrà giudicarsi. Dobbiamo chiuderci a riccio. Abbiamo il dovere di difendere il quarto posto. I ragazzi ci stanno male Domani dobbiamo andare a Torino e fare una grande partite. *Bakayoko?* L'ho visto bene. Quello che è accaduto mercoledì è stato documentato. Sento dire da voi che vuole andare via. Si trova bene in Italia ed ha atto una stagione importante. Sono stati episodi che fanno male ma Bakayoko l'ho visto bene. Non ha perso la testa ed è stato bravo. Mi sento deluso dall'atteggiamento di certi giocatori? *Sono deluso da me stesso.* Un allenatore deve essere bravo a trasferire ciò che pensa. Mi aspettavo di entrare più forte nella testa dei giocatori. Sta mancando la veemenza. *Dicono che sembro rassegnato? Mi fa sorridere questa roba qua. Devo essere lucido non posso fare sempre sceneggiate. E' finito quel tempo. Sono deluso che non arrivino i risultati. Se qualcuno pensa che ho mollato non è assolutamente vero. * *Paquetà* salvatore? Non ce la può fare da solo. E' un buon giocatore ma serve tutta la squadra. Ha bisogno del collettivo: Toro terza difesa del campionato? Lo stimolo è affrontare una squadra vicina a noi in classifica. L'importanza della partita. Ieri abbiamo fatto il primo allenamento dopo la partita. Oggi proveremo quello che vogliamo fare. *Piatek isolato?* Per come vogliamo giocare, ci piace che l'attaccante attacchi lo spazio e crei linee di passaggio. *Ma non è vero che non arriva il pallone. L'altro giorno sono stati messi diversi cross. Higuain *toccava tantissimi palloni, veniva sempre incontro. Costruivamo e creavamo palle gol. L'attaccante non deve stare sempre in area. Se i movimenti sono giusti puoi sempre creare qualcosa negli ultimi venti metri. Non so quanti palloni deve toccare Piatek, ma l'attaccante deve essere funzionale a come vogliamo giocare".



Dichiarazioni in grado di fare ammosciare le palle anche al più cazzuto degli uomini...

Grazie cesso di allenatore!


----------



## Zenos (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso pre Torino - Milan:"Domani per la maglia e per tutto il mondo Milan. Ci stiamo giocando tanto, stiamo arrancando e facendo fatica. Giuste le parole che ci stanno dicendo. Il Toro assomiglia tantissimo all'Atalanta, giocano su per giu allo stesso modo. CI sarà bisogno di grande mentalità. Abbiamo il dovere di fare meglio rispetto a ciò che stiamo facendo. Oggi manca l'anima nel momenti di difficoltà. Prima l'avevamo. Sapevamo stare in campo e soffrire. Oggi manca tutto questo. Ci siamo impantanati. Dobbiamo tornare ad avere un'anima. Ho pensato di prendere a pungi i giocatori? A pugni non si può prendere nessuno. Dobbiamo essere uniti e ragionare con una testa sola. Troppe chiacchiere, si parla del mio futuro e di quello dei giocatori. Pensiamo al Milan poi vedremo cosa succederà. Può tornare il sorriso con una vittoria? Sì, ma poi mancherebbero quattro partite. Non sarà una gara facile. Loro sono in salute ed hanno grande mentalità. Le chiacchiere stanno a zero. Dobbiamo dimostrare la voglia sul campo. Ora siamo spenti in tutti i sensi. E' un dato di fatto. Oggi bisogna fare i fatti e fare i risultati. Scommetto ancora su *Suso*? Vediamo domani. Io scommetto su tutti. Ma i fischi non li ha presi solo lui e sono stati meritati. Questa *non è una squadra che corre meno degli avversari*. E' come gestiamo le partite. E' una questione di testa, di come prepariamo le partite e come scendiamo in campo. Cosa farà la differenza per il quarto posto? La voglia di saper soffrire e di stare lì. Tutte le squadre stanno facendo fatica, anche in partite facile. La differenza la fa la voglia di mettercela tutta e di saper soffrire. E' una componente che non deve mancare. *Squadra troppo lenta?* Per fare ripartenze bisogna conquistare palla. Abbiamo fatto fatica in questo. Non stiamo giocando da squadra. Non siamo pericolosi e non siamo messi bene a livello difensivo. Facciamo le robe a metà. Da giocatore ero bravo a scuotere lo spogliatoio? *Dove è finito quel Gattuso?* Io penso di saper gestire lo spogliatoio. Ma fare il giocatore e l'allenatore sono cose diverse. Ora ho un ruolo diverso. Io mi assumo le responsabilità. In questo momento la squadra sta pensando troppo. Ci facciamo del male da soli. Dobbiamo essere bravi a mettere tutti i giocatori nelle condizioni di esprimersi al massimo. Qualcuno non sta bene, anche a livello mentale. E stiamo pagando tutto questo. Non posso fare quello che facevo da giocatore. E' un ruolo diverso e vedo il calcio in un'altra direzione. Tutti sanno cosa si stanno giocando. Se la squadra fa fatica, loro non lo fanno di proposito per fare dispetto. *Da anni il Milan non si giocava il quarto posto nelle ultime cinque giornate.* Bisogna avere rispetto di questo ragazzi. Ci stiamo giocando qualcosa di importante. Ci sta un momento negativo. Ma è un gruppo che ha dato e che può dare tante. Non c'è un Gattuso come me? Mi avete sempre detto che non potevo giocare nel Milan e ora fate i paragoni. La leadership non si compra al supermercato. Non c'è bisogno di gridare e fare scenate napoletane. *La crisi è iniziata quando ho detto tra due mesi parlo io?* Avete cominciato da luglio, Con Conte, Terim e Van Gaal. Non c'entra nulla questo. Stiamo giocando un calcio non buono e siamo in difficoltà. Ma non cerchiamo altro. La squadra sente ogni giorno notizie sull'allenatore e c'ha fatto l'abitudine. *MIlan in grado di difendere il quarto posto?* Vedendo le ultime prestazioni, no. Siamo ricascati nella crisi. Dobbiamo andare alla ricerca di lucidità e tranquillità. Dobbiamo ragionare da squadra. Manca un mese poi vedremo chi dovrà giudicarsi. Dobbiamo chiuderci a riccio. Abbiamo il dovere di difendere il quarto posto. I ragazzi ci stanno male Domani dobbiamo andare a Torino e fare una grande partite. *Bakayoko?* L'ho visto bene. Quello che è accaduto mercoledì è stato documentato. Sento dire da voi che vuole andare via. Si trova bene in Italia ed ha atto una stagione importante. Sono stati episodi che fanno male ma Bakayoko l'ho visto bene. Non ha perso la testa ed è stato bravo. Mi sento deluso dall'atteggiamento di certi giocatori? *Sono deluso da me stesso.* Un allenatore deve essere bravo a trasferire ciò che pensa. Mi aspettavo di entrare più forte nella testa dei giocatori. Sta mancando la veemenza. *Dicono che sembro rassegnato? Mi fa sorridere questa roba qua. Devo essere lucido non posso fare sempre sceneggiate. E' finito quel tempo. Sono deluso che non arrivino i risultati. Se qualcuno pensa che ho mollato non è assolutamente vero. * *Paquetà* salvatore? Non ce la può fare da solo. E' un buon giocatore ma serve tutta la squadra. Ha bisogno del collettivo: Toro terza difesa del campionato? Lo stimolo è affrontare una squadra vicina a noi in classifica. L'importanza della partita. Ieri abbiamo fatto il primo allenamento dopo la partita. Oggi proveremo quello che vogliamo fare. *Piatek isolato?* Per come vogliamo giocare, ci piace che l'attaccante attacchi lo spazio e crei linee di passaggio. *Ma non è vero che non arriva il pallone. L'altro giorno sono stati messi diversi cross. Higuain *toccava tantissimi palloni, veniva sempre incontro. Costruivamo e creavamo palle gol. L'attaccante non deve stare sempre in area. Se i movimenti sono giusti puoi sempre creare qualcosa negli ultimi venti metri. Non so quanti palloni deve toccare Piatek, ma l'attaccante deve essere funzionale a come vogliamo giocare".



Dovrebbero vietargli di parlare. Fa dei danni assurdi questo ignorante.


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Aprile 2019)

La parte su piatek semplicemente non ha senso


----------



## Sotiris (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso pre Torino - Milan:"Domani per la maglia e per tutto il mondo Milan. Ci stiamo giocando tanto, stiamo arrancando e facendo fatica. Giuste le parole che ci stanno dicendo. Il Toro assomiglia tantissimo all'Atalanta, giocano su per giu allo stesso modo. CI sarà bisogno di grande mentalità. Abbiamo il dovere di fare meglio rispetto a ciò che stiamo facendo. Oggi manca l'anima nel momenti di difficoltà. Prima l'avevamo. Sapevamo stare in campo e soffrire. Oggi manca tutto questo. Ci siamo impantanati. Dobbiamo tornare ad avere un'anima. Ho pensato di prendere a pungi i giocatori? A pugni non si può prendere nessuno. Dobbiamo essere uniti e ragionare con una testa sola. Troppe chiacchiere, si parla del mio futuro e di quello dei giocatori. Pensiamo al Milan poi vedremo cosa succederà. Può tornare il sorriso con una vittoria? Sì, ma poi mancherebbero quattro partite. Non sarà una gara facile. Loro sono in salute ed hanno grande mentalità. Le chiacchiere stanno a zero. Dobbiamo dimostrare la voglia sul campo. Ora siamo spenti in tutti i sensi. E' un dato di fatto. Oggi bisogna fare i fatti e fare i risultati. Scommetto ancora su *Suso*? Vediamo domani. Io scommetto su tutti. Ma i fischi non li ha presi solo lui e sono stati meritati. Questa *non è una squadra che corre meno degli avversari*. E' come gestiamo le partite. E' una questione di testa, di come prepariamo le partite e come scendiamo in campo. Cosa farà la differenza per il quarto posto? La voglia di saper soffrire e di stare lì. Tutte le squadre stanno facendo fatica, anche in partite facile. La differenza la fa la voglia di mettercela tutta e di saper soffrire. E' una componente che non deve mancare. *Squadra troppo lenta?* Per fare ripartenze bisogna conquistare palla. Abbiamo fatto fatica in questo. Non stiamo giocando da squadra. Non siamo pericolosi e non siamo messi bene a livello difensivo. Facciamo le robe a metà. Da giocatore ero bravo a scuotere lo spogliatoio? *Dove è finito quel Gattuso?* Io penso di saper gestire lo spogliatoio. Ma fare il giocatore e l'allenatore sono cose diverse. Ora ho un ruolo diverso. Io mi assumo le responsabilità. In questo momento la squadra sta pensando troppo. Ci facciamo del male da soli. Dobbiamo essere bravi a mettere tutti i giocatori nelle condizioni di esprimersi al massimo. Qualcuno non sta bene, anche a livello mentale. E stiamo pagando tutto questo. Non posso fare quello che facevo da giocatore. E' un ruolo diverso e vedo il calcio in un'altra direzione. Tutti sanno cosa si stanno giocando. Se la squadra fa fatica, loro non lo fanno di proposito per fare dispetto. *Da anni il Milan non si giocava il quarto posto nelle ultime cinque giornate.* Bisogna avere rispetto di questo ragazzi. Ci stiamo giocando qualcosa di importante. Ci sta un momento negativo. Ma è un gruppo che ha dato e che può dare tante. Non c'è un Gattuso come me? Mi avete sempre detto che non potevo giocare nel Milan e ora fate i paragoni. La leadership non si compra al supermercato. Non c'è bisogno di gridare e fare scenate napoletane. *La crisi è iniziata quando ho detto tra due mesi parlo io?* Avete cominciato da luglio, Con Conte, Terim e Van Gaal. Non c'entra nulla questo. Stiamo giocando un calcio non buono e siamo in difficoltà. Ma non cerchiamo altro. La squadra sente ogni giorno notizie sull'allenatore e c'ha fatto l'abitudine. *MIlan in grado di difendere il quarto posto?* Vedendo le ultime prestazioni, no. Siamo ricascati nella crisi. Dobbiamo andare alla ricerca di lucidità e tranquillità. Dobbiamo ragionare da squadra. Manca un mese poi vedremo chi dovrà giudicarsi. Dobbiamo chiuderci a riccio. Abbiamo il dovere di difendere il quarto posto. I ragazzi ci stanno male Domani dobbiamo andare a Torino e fare una grande partite. *Bakayoko?* L'ho visto bene. Quello che è accaduto mercoledì è stato documentato. Sento dire da voi che vuole andare via. Si trova bene in Italia ed ha atto una stagione importante. Sono stati episodi che fanno male ma Bakayoko l'ho visto bene. Non ha perso la testa ed è stato bravo. Mi sento deluso dall'atteggiamento di certi giocatori? *Sono deluso da me stesso.* Un allenatore deve essere bravo a trasferire ciò che pensa. Mi aspettavo di entrare più forte nella testa dei giocatori. Sta mancando la veemenza. *Dicono che sembro rassegnato? Mi fa sorridere questa roba qua. Devo essere lucido non posso fare sempre sceneggiate. E' finito quel tempo. Sono deluso che non arrivino i risultati. Se qualcuno pensa che ho mollato non è assolutamente vero. * *Paquetà* salvatore? Non ce la può fare da solo. E' un buon giocatore ma serve tutta la squadra. Ha bisogno del collettivo: Toro terza difesa del campionato? Lo stimolo è affrontare una squadra vicina a noi in classifica. L'importanza della partita. Ieri abbiamo fatto il primo allenamento dopo la partita. Oggi proveremo quello che vogliamo fare. *Piatek isolato?* Per come vogliamo giocare, ci piace che l'attaccante attacchi lo spazio e crei linee di passaggio. *Ma non è vero che non arriva il pallone. L'altro giorno sono stati messi diversi cross. Higuain *toccava tantissimi palloni, veniva sempre incontro. Costruivamo e creavamo palle gol. L'attaccante non deve stare sempre in area. Se i movimenti sono giusti puoi sempre creare qualcosa negli ultimi venti metri. Non so quanti palloni deve toccare Piatek, ma l'attaccante deve essere funzionale a come vogliamo giocare".



Non ho sentito la conferenza. Ha attaccato Piatek lodando Higuain? Veramente lo ha fatto?


----------



## andreima (27 Aprile 2019)

Opzione remi tirati in barca modalità ON...spero i n un miracolo


----------



## Casnop (27 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vista tutta, mamma mia pareva un funerale.
> Palese che gli abbiamo già comunicato l esonero a fine anno, però ci sono ancora 5 partite da giocare cavolo!!!!


Gli hanno da tempo notificato l'esonero, lo sanno i giocatori, peccato che non lo sappia il resto del mondo. Ma che modo di gestire una squadra è questo?


----------



## Wetter (27 Aprile 2019)

Soffrire?
Ma si rende conto che sta allenando il Milan e non la squadra provinciale che deve lottare per salvarsi ogni domenica?
Senza parole...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Aprile 2019)

Una depressione sconcertante, a chiare lettere hanno mollato tutti


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Dovrebbero vietargli di parlare. Fa dei danni assurdi questo ignorante.



Parlare? Questo raglia come l’asino illetterato che è. Ma secondo voi è arrivato almeno alla terza media?


----------



## tonilovin93 (27 Aprile 2019)

Che personaggio ridicolo, mi fa una pena clamorosa


----------



## Igor91 (27 Aprile 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Parlare? Questo raglia come l’asino illetterato che è. Ma secondo voi è arrivato almeno alla terza media?



Giudica il suo modo di allenare, ma non attaccare la persona con queste frasi stupide.

"Raglia"... ma come cacchio ti viene in mente...


----------



## Anguus (27 Aprile 2019)

Praticamente sta criticando Piatek?


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Aprile 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Praticamente sta criticando Piatek?



Mi sembra giusto, l'attaccante d'area più forte del campionato in corso non può giocate sempre in area, molto meglio quando Higuain andava a prendere palla a centrocampo mentre insultava e mandava a quel paese i compagni


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Aprile 2019)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Giudica il suo modo di allenare, ma non attaccare la persona con queste frasi stupide.
> 
> "Raglia"... ma come cacchio ti viene in mente...



Questo si permette di sabotare costantemente la squadra e non dovrei apostrofarlo in quel modo? Io spero ancora che almeno non lo stia facendo volontariamente e che quindi sia semplicemente enormemente limitato, perché se lo stesse facendo apposta (come alcuni qui dentro hanno suggerito ) ci sarebbe da mandarlo in ospedale per sei mesi. 

Ma ALMENO quello, per il momento, non voglio crederlo.


----------



## Casnop (27 Aprile 2019)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Una depressione sconcertante, a chiare lettere hanno mollato tutti


Gravissima responsabilità della società. Hai esonerato Gattuso? Allora, toglilo da lì. Siamo quarti a cinque giornate dalla fine, proprio sicuri che non ce la faremo? Atteggiamento inconcepibile di Gazidis, Leonardo e Maldini. Dobbiamo rimpiangere la serena crudeltà di Zamparini, in questi frangenti?


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2019)

Era un milan che viaggiava su equilibri tattici, tecnici e fisici labili.
Oggi quegli equilibri li abbiamo persi e il mister tutto questo lo sa.
Non abbiamo autostima e certezze che possano derivare dal gioco e tutto questo ci ha fatto perdere forza mentale.
Una squadra è forte quando sa gestire, sa leggere i momenti, sa difendere e sa che può far gol in ogni istante.
Noi oggi tiriamo pochissimo e prendiamo quasi sempre gol.
Entrare in campo con queste scorie mentali fa subire avversario e partita.
Siamo persi.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Aprile 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Gravissima responsabilità della società. Hai esonerato Gattuso? Allora, toglilo da lì. Siamo quarti a cinque giornate dalla fine, proprio sicuri che non ce la faremo? Atteggiamento inconcepibile di Gazidis, Leonardo e Maldini. Dobbiamo rimpiangere la serena crudeltà di Zamparini, in questi frangenti?



Alla società sta benissimo non andare in Champions e che Gattuso prenda tutta la colpa


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Aprile 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Gravissima responsabilità della società. Hai esonerato Gattuso? Allora, toglilo da lì. Siamo quarti a cinque giornate dalla fine, proprio sicuri che non ce la faremo? Atteggiamento inconcepibile di Gazidis, Leonardo e Maldini. Dobbiamo rimpiangere la serena crudeltà di Zamparini, in questi frangenti?



Placet. In società sono mancati gli attributi in questo frangente, mi spiace dirlo soprattutto per Maldini, per il quale nutro una autentica venerazione.


----------



## Casnop (27 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Alla società sta benissimo non andare in Champions e che Gattuso prenda tutta la colpa


Non accadrà, possiamo esserne certi. Se siamo arrivati a queste sceneggiate, la responsabilità dovrà essere di tutti, sia chiaro.


----------



## Zenos (27 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Alla società sta benissimo non andare in Champions e che Gattuso prenda tutta la colpa



A sto punto inizio a pensarlo anche io.


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso pre Torino - Milan:"Domani per la maglia e per tutto il mondo Milan. Ci stiamo giocando tanto, stiamo arrancando e facendo fatica. Giuste le parole che ci stanno dicendo. Il Toro assomiglia tantissimo all'Atalanta, giocano su per giu allo stesso modo. CI sarà bisogno di grande mentalità. Abbiamo il dovere di fare meglio rispetto a ciò che stiamo facendo. Oggi manca l'anima nel momenti di difficoltà. Prima l'avevamo. Sapevamo stare in campo e soffrire. Oggi manca tutto questo. Ci siamo impantanati. Dobbiamo tornare ad avere un'anima. Ho pensato di prendere a pungi i giocatori? A pugni non si può prendere nessuno. Dobbiamo essere uniti e ragionare con una testa sola. Troppe chiacchiere, si parla del mio futuro e di quello dei giocatori. Pensiamo al Milan poi vedremo cosa succederà. Può tornare il sorriso con una vittoria? Sì, ma poi mancherebbero quattro partite. Non sarà una gara facile. Loro sono in salute ed hanno grande mentalità. Le chiacchiere stanno a zero. Dobbiamo dimostrare la voglia sul campo. Ora siamo spenti in tutti i sensi. E' un dato di fatto. Oggi bisogna fare i fatti e fare i risultati. Scommetto ancora su *Suso*? Vediamo domani. Io scommetto su tutti. Ma i fischi non li ha presi solo lui e sono stati meritati. Questa *non è una squadra che corre meno degli avversari*. E' come gestiamo le partite. E' una questione di testa, di come prepariamo le partite e come scendiamo in campo. Cosa farà la differenza per il quarto posto? La voglia di saper soffrire e di stare lì. Tutte le squadre stanno facendo fatica, anche in partite facile. La differenza la fa la voglia di mettercela tutta e di saper soffrire. E' una componente che non deve mancare. *Squadra troppo lenta?* Per fare ripartenze bisogna conquistare palla. Abbiamo fatto fatica in questo. Non stiamo giocando da squadra. Non siamo pericolosi e non siamo messi bene a livello difensivo. Facciamo le robe a metà. Da giocatore ero bravo a scuotere lo spogliatoio? *Dove è finito quel Gattuso?* Io penso di saper gestire lo spogliatoio. Ma fare il giocatore e l'allenatore sono cose diverse. Ora ho un ruolo diverso. Io mi assumo le responsabilità. In questo momento la squadra sta pensando troppo. Ci facciamo del male da soli. Dobbiamo essere bravi a mettere tutti i giocatori nelle condizioni di esprimersi al massimo. Qualcuno non sta bene, anche a livello mentale. E stiamo pagando tutto questo. Non posso fare quello che facevo da giocatore. E' un ruolo diverso e vedo il calcio in un'altra direzione. Tutti sanno cosa si stanno giocando. Se la squadra fa fatica, loro non lo fanno di proposito per fare dispetto. *Da anni il Milan non si giocava il quarto posto nelle ultime cinque giornate.* Bisogna avere rispetto di questo ragazzi. Ci stiamo giocando qualcosa di importante. Ci sta un momento negativo. Ma è un gruppo che ha dato e che può dare tante. Non c'è un Gattuso come me? Mi avete sempre detto che non potevo giocare nel Milan e ora fate i paragoni. La leadership non si compra al supermercato. Non c'è bisogno di gridare e fare scenate napoletane. *La crisi è iniziata quando ho detto tra due mesi parlo io?* Avete cominciato da luglio, Con Conte, Terim e Van Gaal. Non c'entra nulla questo. Stiamo giocando un calcio non buono e siamo in difficoltà. Ma non cerchiamo altro. La squadra sente ogni giorno notizie sull'allenatore e c'ha fatto l'abitudine. *MIlan in grado di difendere il quarto posto?* Vedendo le ultime prestazioni, no. Siamo ricascati nella crisi. Dobbiamo andare alla ricerca di lucidità e tranquillità. Dobbiamo ragionare da squadra. Manca un mese poi vedremo chi dovrà giudicarsi. Dobbiamo chiuderci a riccio. Abbiamo il dovere di difendere il quarto posto. I ragazzi ci stanno male Domani dobbiamo andare a Torino e fare una grande partite. *Bakayoko?* L'ho visto bene. Quello che è accaduto mercoledì è stato documentato. Sento dire da voi che vuole andare via. Si trova bene in Italia ed ha atto una stagione importante. Sono stati episodi che fanno male ma Bakayoko l'ho visto bene. Non ha perso la testa ed è stato bravo. Mi sento deluso dall'atteggiamento di certi giocatori? *Sono deluso da me stesso.* Un allenatore deve essere bravo a trasferire ciò che pensa. Mi aspettavo di entrare più forte nella testa dei giocatori. Sta mancando la veemenza. *Dicono che sembro rassegnato? Mi fa sorridere questa roba qua. Devo essere lucido non posso fare sempre sceneggiate. E' finito quel tempo. Sono deluso che non arrivino i risultati. Se qualcuno pensa che ho mollato non è assolutamente vero. * *Paquetà* salvatore? Non ce la può fare da solo. E' un buon giocatore ma serve tutta la squadra. Ha bisogno del collettivo: Toro terza difesa del campionato? Lo stimolo è affrontare una squadra vicina a noi in classifica. L'importanza della partita. Ieri abbiamo fatto il primo allenamento dopo la partita. Oggi proveremo quello che vogliamo fare. *Piatek isolato?* Per come vogliamo giocare, ci piace che l'attaccante attacchi lo spazio e crei linee di passaggio. *Ma non è vero che non arriva il pallone. L'altro giorno sono stati messi diversi cross. Higuain *toccava tantissimi palloni, veniva sempre incontro. Costruivamo e creavamo palle gol. L'attaccante non deve stare sempre in area. Se i movimenti sono giusti puoi sempre creare qualcosa negli ultimi venti metri. Non so quanti palloni deve toccare Piatek, ma l'attaccante deve essere funzionale a come vogliamo giocare".



Una roba veramente ultra deprimente. Mamma mia.


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Alla società sta benissimo non andare in Champions e che Gattuso prenda tutta la colpa



E' da un pezzo che lo dico.

Se volessero andare davvero in Champions, avrebbe preso un allenatore degno da un bel pezzo.


----------



## Mr. Canà (27 Aprile 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Gravissima responsabilità della società. Hai esonerato Gattuso? Allora, toglilo da lì. Siamo quarti a cinque giornate dalla fine, proprio sicuri che non ce la faremo? Atteggiamento inconcepibile di Gazidis, Leonardo e Maldini. Dobbiamo rimpiangere la serena crudeltà di Zamparini, in questi frangenti?



Sono sconcertato. Hanno deciso di salvare le apparenze e soprattutto risparmiare l'esonero a stagione in corso a Rino, però giocando sulla pelle dei tifosi.


----------



## Mr. Canà (27 Aprile 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Non accadrà, possiamo esserne certi. Se siamo arrivati a queste sceneggiate, la responsabilità dovrà essere di tutti, sia chiaro.



Per me le responsabilità principali sono già della società. Per aver deciso (o non deciso) sul tema allenatore (non dico in estate, dove la conferma volendo ci poteva anche stare, ma dopo la sosta invernale c'erano ottimi motivi per sollevare Rino) e per prestarsi a questi teatrini, che francamente non mi aspettavo da Paolo, che ha sempre fatto dell'onesta intellettuale una delle sue migliori virtù e invece ancora non è chiaro che ruolo ricopra in società e quanto peso o responsabilità abbia nel prendere decisioni. Se la difesa di Rino, in virtù dell'amicizia che li lega, è opera sua, non può essere esonerato da colpe, nonostante io sia tra quelli che lo considerino un autentico mito infallibile.


----------



## Wildbone (27 Aprile 2019)

Il fatto che l'abbiano lasciato in panchina, permettendogli di dire ogni singola conferenza certe scempiaggini, senza mai fare un accenno di tattica, senza mai ammettere di aver sbagliato delle scelte, senza entrare mai nel merito dei nostri problemi conclamati (tipo i calci d'angolo), mi fa scadere sempre di più la dirigenza. E in queste ultime giornate la cosa è diventata sconcertante: proprio perché ci stiamo giocando il quarto posto, avrebbero dovuto togliere un elemento così incapace, demotivante e deprimente per tutto l'ambiente. Ma davvero può esistere un giocatore che si sente motivato dalle parole di questo allenatore? Addirittura si mette a criticare Piatek, parlando di movimenti, di schemi offensivi, quando lui è da 2 anni che non ha dato alcuna identità tattica a questa squadra. Se perdiamo con il Toro, deve sparire sulla Luna, e Maldini e Leonardo devono inginocchiarsi sui ceci e chiedere scusa, e, se se la sentono, anche dimettersi. Non stanno andando tanto meglio di chi li ha preceduti, francamente.


----------



## Prealpi (27 Aprile 2019)

Sconcertante, siamo completamente alla deriva


----------



## Mic (27 Aprile 2019)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Giudica il suo modo di allenare, ma non attaccare la persona con queste frasi stupide.
> 
> "Raglia"... ma come cacchio ti viene in mente...



Noi tifosi siamo pessimi, poco da dire.


----------



## Aron (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso pre Torino - Milan:"Domani per la maglia e per tutto il mondo Milan. Ci stiamo giocando tanto, stiamo arrancando e facendo fatica. Giuste le parole che ci stanno dicendo. Il Toro assomiglia tantissimo all'Atalanta, giocano su per giu allo stesso modo. CI sarà bisogno di grande mentalità. Abbiamo il dovere di fare meglio rispetto a ciò che stiamo facendo. Oggi manca l'anima nel momenti di difficoltà. Prima l'avevamo. Sapevamo stare in campo e soffrire. Oggi manca tutto questo. Ci siamo impantanati. Dobbiamo tornare ad avere un'anima. Ho pensato di prendere a pungi i giocatori? A pugni non si può prendere nessuno. Dobbiamo essere uniti e ragionare con una testa sola. Troppe chiacchiere, si parla del mio futuro e di quello dei giocatori. Pensiamo al Milan poi vedremo cosa succederà. Può tornare il sorriso con una vittoria? Sì, ma poi mancherebbero quattro partite. Non sarà una gara facile. Loro sono in salute ed hanno grande mentalità. Le chiacchiere stanno a zero. Dobbiamo dimostrare la voglia sul campo. Ora siamo spenti in tutti i sensi. E' un dato di fatto. Oggi bisogna fare i fatti e fare i risultati. Scommetto ancora su *Suso*? Vediamo domani. Io scommetto su tutti. Ma i fischi non li ha presi solo lui e sono stati meritati. Questa *non è una squadra che corre meno degli avversari*. E' come gestiamo le partite. E' una questione di testa, di come prepariamo le partite e come scendiamo in campo. Cosa farà la differenza per il quarto posto? La voglia di saper soffrire e di stare lì. Tutte le squadre stanno facendo fatica, anche in partite facile. La differenza la fa la voglia di mettercela tutta e di saper soffrire. E' una componente che non deve mancare. *Squadra troppo lenta?* Per fare ripartenze bisogna conquistare palla. Abbiamo fatto fatica in questo. Non stiamo giocando da squadra. Non siamo pericolosi e non siamo messi bene a livello difensivo. Facciamo le robe a metà. Da giocatore ero bravo a scuotere lo spogliatoio? *Dove è finito quel Gattuso?* Io penso di saper gestire lo spogliatoio. Ma fare il giocatore e l'allenatore sono cose diverse. Ora ho un ruolo diverso. Io mi assumo le responsabilità. In questo momento la squadra sta pensando troppo. Ci facciamo del male da soli. Dobbiamo essere bravi a mettere tutti i giocatori nelle condizioni di esprimersi al massimo. Qualcuno non sta bene, anche a livello mentale. E stiamo pagando tutto questo. Non posso fare quello che facevo da giocatore. E' un ruolo diverso e vedo il calcio in un'altra direzione. Tutti sanno cosa si stanno giocando. Se la squadra fa fatica, loro non lo fanno di proposito per fare dispetto. *Da anni il Milan non si giocava il quarto posto nelle ultime cinque giornate.* Bisogna avere rispetto di questo ragazzi. Ci stiamo giocando qualcosa di importante. Ci sta un momento negativo. Ma è un gruppo che ha dato e che può dare tante. Non c'è un Gattuso come me? Mi avete sempre detto che non potevo giocare nel Milan e ora fate i paragoni. La leadership non si compra al supermercato. Non c'è bisogno di gridare e fare scenate napoletane. *La crisi è iniziata quando ho detto tra due mesi parlo io?* Avete cominciato da luglio, Con Conte, Terim e Van Gaal. Non c'entra nulla questo. Stiamo giocando un calcio non buono e siamo in difficoltà. Ma non cerchiamo altro. La squadra sente ogni giorno notizie sull'allenatore e c'ha fatto l'abitudine. *MIlan in grado di difendere il quarto posto?* Vedendo le ultime prestazioni, no. Siamo ricascati nella crisi. Dobbiamo andare alla ricerca di lucidità e tranquillità. Dobbiamo ragionare da squadra. Manca un mese poi vedremo chi dovrà giudicarsi. Dobbiamo chiuderci a riccio. Abbiamo il dovere di difendere il quarto posto. I ragazzi ci stanno male Domani dobbiamo andare a Torino e fare una grande partite. *Bakayoko?* L'ho visto bene. Quello che è accaduto mercoledì è stato documentato. Sento dire da voi che vuole andare via. Si trova bene in Italia ed ha atto una stagione importante. Sono stati episodi che fanno male ma Bakayoko l'ho visto bene. Non ha perso la testa ed è stato bravo. Mi sento deluso dall'atteggiamento di certi giocatori? *Sono deluso da me stesso.* Un allenatore deve essere bravo a trasferire ciò che pensa. Mi aspettavo di entrare più forte nella testa dei giocatori. Sta mancando la veemenza. *Dicono che sembro rassegnato? Mi fa sorridere questa roba qua. Devo essere lucido non posso fare sempre sceneggiate. E' finito quel tempo. Sono deluso che non arrivino i risultati. Se qualcuno pensa che ho mollato non è assolutamente vero. * *Paquetà* salvatore? Non ce la può fare da solo. E' un buon giocatore ma serve tutta la squadra. Ha bisogno del collettivo: Toro terza difesa del campionato? Lo stimolo è affrontare una squadra vicina a noi in classifica. L'importanza della partita. Ieri abbiamo fatto il primo allenamento dopo la partita. Oggi proveremo quello che vogliamo fare. *Piatek isolato?* Per come vogliamo giocare, ci piace che l'attaccante attacchi lo spazio e crei linee di passaggio. *Ma non è vero che non arriva il pallone. L'altro giorno sono stati messi diversi cross. Higuain *toccava tantissimi palloni, veniva sempre incontro. Costruivamo e creavamo palle gol. L'attaccante non deve stare sempre in area. Se i movimenti sono giusti puoi sempre creare qualcosa negli ultimi venti metri. Non so quanti palloni deve toccare Piatek, ma l'attaccante deve essere funzionale a come vogliamo giocare".




Avrebbero dovoto esonerarlo subito dopo la partita contro la Lazio. 
Come avrebbero dovuto esonerarlo subito dopo la partita contro l'Udinese.
Come avrebbero dovuto esonerarlo dopo l'eliminazione dall'Europa League.
Come avrebbero dovuto esonerarlo a luglio.


----------



## Aron (27 Aprile 2019)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> direi che è inutile guardare queste ultime partite, ha praticamente detto che han mollato



Manca solo prendere l'imbarcata dal Torino.
E occhio al Frosinone, che Gattuso ha dei pessimi precedenti con le squadre da retrocessione.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Aprile 2019)

Mic ha scritto:


> Noi tifosi siamo pessimi, poco da dire.



Il nostro Mister oggi ha appena fatto un danno enorme con questa intervista, che si aggiunge ai già innumerevoli danni fatti, non ultimo la fuitina con Mendes (e meno male che dovrebbe conoscere certe dinamiche di spogliatoio).

Ripeto, l’unica è sperare che questi danni li faccia in buona Fede, perché altrimenti meriterebbe molto peggio che sentirsi dare dell’asino.


----------



## Kdkobain (27 Aprile 2019)

Ma cosa dovrebbe dire in conferenza ? La situazione è chiara già da un po', non mi sembra che sia stato fatto nessun danno o nessuna dichiarazione fuori luogo. Anzi dei giocatori che non sono in grado di fare due passaggi di seguito giusti e che non riescono a battere un calcio d'angolo sono anche troppo fortunati ad avere una persona che ogni settimana va in conferenza stampa a rispondere alle domande (ripetitive) sugli errori individuali dei singoli. Sarebbe carino affiancare in conferenzan di volta in volta un giocatore per vedere le reazioni e quanto sarebbero in grado di fare questi milionari con l'hobby del calcio


----------



## Goro (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' da un pezzo che lo dico.
> 
> Se volessero andare davvero in Champions, avrebbe preso un allenatore degno da un bel pezzo.



E un esterno a gennaio (stessa frase di ogni anno)


----------



## luigi61 (27 Aprile 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Gravissima responsabilità della società. Hai esonerato Gattuso? Allora, toglilo da lì. Siamo quarti a cinque giornate dalla fine, proprio sicuri che non ce la faremo? Atteggiamento inconcepibile di Gazidis, Leonardo e Maldini. Dobbiamo rimpiangere la serena crudeltà di Zamparini, in questi frangenti?


Parole dure le tue, sei arrabbiato pure tu vedo... se vogliamo cercare un'attenuante alla società è pensabile che 1) a parte Giunti non sanno chi metterci (in attesa del nuovo mr che mi auguro sia già stato scelto e ingaggiato.... 2) probabilmente non vogliono esonerare mr veleno ora che siamo ancora 4 per non tirarsi contro tutta la carta stampata e televisioni che fanno muro pro Gattuso, anche perché se poi nonostante l'esonero non arrivassimo 4 ve lo immaginare che tempesta.... detto questo se domani dovessimo perdere e fossimo superati in classifica potrebbero a quel punto intervenire con Giunti e supervisione di Leo


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Aprile 2019)

il bello è che crede che giochiamo a calcio e creiamo occasioni perché abbiamo messo due cross in area. imbarazzante


----------



## Goro (27 Aprile 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Parole dure le tue, sei arrabbiato pure tu vedo... se vogliamo cercare un'attenuante alla società è pensabile che 1) a parte Giunti non sanno chi metterci (in attesa del nuovo mr che mi auguro sia già stato scelto e ingaggiato.... 2) probabilmente non vogliono esonerare mr veleno ora che siamo ancora 4 per non tirarsi contro tutta la carta stampata e televisioni che fanno muro pro Gattuso, anche perché se poi nonostante l'esonero non arrivassimo 4 ve lo immaginare che tempesta.... detto questo se domani dovessimo perdere e fossimo superati in classifica potrebbero a quel punto intervenire con Giunti e supervisione di Leo



Dovrebbero avere più coraggio e non "aspettare domani" per paura di avere tutti contro


----------



## Igor91 (27 Aprile 2019)

Mic ha scritto:


> Noi tifosi siamo pessimi, poco da dire.



Le persone sono pessime.. quasi tutte. Ma non giudico... sono le situazioni a renderci così.

Io penso che per non scrivere putt.....ate, sui social non dovremmo mai scrivere quello che non diremmo faccia a faccia. Dobbiamo metterci un filtro.

Scusate l'OT.


----------



## uolfetto (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> "l'attaccante deve essere *funzionale* a come vogliamo giocare".



torna kalinic


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Aprile 2019)

Mr Veleno é un esempio per come non allenare sotto ogni punto di vista.

Dichiarazioni a dir poco vergognose che dovrebbero automaticamente portare all'esonero immediato. 

Una volta ammiravo il Gattuso giocatore in campo, con tutto il suo cuore e impegno. L'allenatore (si fa per dire) é semplicemente schifoso e da odiare. Un altra bandiera rovinata dopo Inzaghi.


----------



## Victorss (27 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## Victorss (27 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## Victorss (27 Aprile 2019)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Giudica il suo modo di allenare, ma non attaccare la persona con queste frasi stupide.
> 
> "Raglia"... ma come cacchio ti viene in mente...





Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Mr Veleno é un esempio per come non allenare sotto ogni punto di vista.
> 
> Dichiarazioni a dir poco vergognose che dovrebbero automaticamente portare all'esonero immediato.
> 
> Una volta ammiravo il Gattuso giocatore in campo, con tutto il suo cuore e impegno. L'allenatore (si fa per dire) é semplicemente schifoso e da odiare. Un altra bandiera rovinata dopo Inzaghi.



Per me Inzaghi è rimasta la bandiera che era prima di allenare il Milan e nello stesso modo lo rimarrà Gattuso.
Il mio amore per loro non cambierà mai.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Aprile 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Per me Inzaghi è rimasta la bandiera che era prima di allenare il Milan e nello stesso modo lo rimarrà Gattuso.
> Il mio amore per loro non cambierà mai.



Mi sono sempre chiesto come si possa passare dall’essere l’eroe di tante notti di Champions all’insegnarci che “non puoi pensare di dominare l’Empoli a San Siro”.

Assurdo. Comunque per me Inzaghi è il calciatore, e lo stesso sarà Gattuso una volta cacciato a pedate come merita. Non vorrò mai più pensare a questa parentesi.

Speriamo solo non gli venga in mente di metterci Baresi in panchina ora.


----------



## jacky (27 Aprile 2019)

Dopo queste dichiarazioni è evidente come in società siano dei pazzi furiosi.
Tengono un allenatore al limite della depressione con un obiettivo enorme da giocarci contro una squadretta di provincia.
Mah... il calcio non è questo schifo. Non guarderò più mezza partita da qui alla fine.
Il calcio è svago, non posso assistere a conferenze di depressi e allucinati.
Non me ne frega niente del risultato di domani sera, pensare di pagare 500-1000€ annui per seguire e finanziare questi qui è folle


----------



## rossonero71 (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso pre Torino - Milan:"Domani per la maglia e per tutto il mondo Milan. Ci stiamo giocando tanto, stiamo arrancando e facendo fatica. Giuste le parole che ci stanno dicendo. Il Toro assomiglia tantissimo all'Atalanta, giocano su per giu allo stesso modo. CI sarà bisogno di grande mentalità. Abbiamo il dovere di fare meglio rispetto a ciò che stiamo facendo. Oggi manca l'anima nel momenti di difficoltà. Prima l'avevamo. Sapevamo stare in campo e soffrire. Oggi manca tutto questo. Ci siamo impantanati. Dobbiamo tornare ad avere un'anima. Ho pensato di prendere a pungi i giocatori? A pugni non si può prendere nessuno. Dobbiamo essere uniti e ragionare con una testa sola. Troppe chiacchiere, si parla del mio futuro e di quello dei giocatori. Pensiamo al Milan poi vedremo cosa succederà. Può tornare il sorriso con una vittoria? Sì, ma poi mancherebbero quattro partite. Non sarà una gara facile. Loro sono in salute ed hanno grande mentalità. Le chiacchiere stanno a zero. Dobbiamo dimostrare la voglia sul campo. Ora siamo spenti in tutti i sensi. E' un dato di fatto. Oggi bisogna fare i fatti e fare i risultati. Scommetto ancora su *Suso*? Vediamo domani. Io scommetto su tutti. Ma i fischi non li ha presi solo lui e sono stati meritati. Questa *non è una squadra che corre meno degli avversari*. E' come gestiamo le partite. E' una questione di testa, di come prepariamo le partite e come scendiamo in campo. Cosa farà la differenza per il quarto posto? La voglia di saper soffrire e di stare lì. Tutte le squadre stanno facendo fatica, anche in partite facile. La differenza la fa la voglia di mettercela tutta e di saper soffrire. E' una componente che non deve mancare. *Squadra troppo lenta?* Per fare ripartenze bisogna conquistare palla. Abbiamo fatto fatica in questo. Non stiamo giocando da squadra. Non siamo pericolosi e non siamo messi bene a livello difensivo. Facciamo le robe a metà. Da giocatore ero bravo a scuotere lo spogliatoio? *Dove è finito quel Gattuso?* Io penso di saper gestire lo spogliatoio. Ma fare il giocatore e l'allenatore sono cose diverse. Ora ho un ruolo diverso. Io mi assumo le responsabilità. In questo momento la squadra sta pensando troppo. Ci facciamo del male da soli. Dobbiamo essere bravi a mettere tutti i giocatori nelle condizioni di esprimersi al massimo. Qualcuno non sta bene, anche a livello mentale. E stiamo pagando tutto questo. Non posso fare quello che facevo da giocatore. E' un ruolo diverso e vedo il calcio in un'altra direzione. Tutti sanno cosa si stanno giocando. Se la squadra fa fatica, loro non lo fanno di proposito per fare dispetto. *Da anni il Milan non si giocava il quarto posto nelle ultime cinque giornate.* Bisogna avere rispetto di questo ragazzi. Ci stiamo giocando qualcosa di importante. Ci sta un momento negativo. Ma è un gruppo che ha dato e che può dare tante. Non c'è un Gattuso come me? Mi avete sempre detto che non potevo giocare nel Milan e ora fate i paragoni. La leadership non si compra al supermercato. Non c'è bisogno di gridare e fare scenate napoletane. *La crisi è iniziata quando ho detto tra due mesi parlo io?* Avete cominciato da luglio, Con Conte, Terim e Van Gaal. Non c'entra nulla questo. Stiamo giocando un calcio non buono e siamo in difficoltà. Ma non cerchiamo altro. La squadra sente ogni giorno notizie sull'allenatore e c'ha fatto l'abitudine. *MIlan in grado di difendere il quarto posto?* Vedendo le ultime prestazioni, no. Siamo ricascati nella crisi. Dobbiamo andare alla ricerca di lucidità e tranquillità. Dobbiamo ragionare da squadra. Manca un mese poi vedremo chi dovrà giudicarsi. Dobbiamo chiuderci a riccio. Abbiamo il dovere di difendere il quarto posto. I ragazzi ci stanno male Domani dobbiamo andare a Torino e fare una grande partite. *Bakayoko?* L'ho visto bene. Quello che è accaduto mercoledì è stato documentato. Sento dire da voi che vuole andare via. Si trova bene in Italia ed ha atto una stagione importante. Sono stati episodi che fanno male ma Bakayoko l'ho visto bene. Non ha perso la testa ed è stato bravo. Mi sento deluso dall'atteggiamento di certi giocatori? *Sono deluso da me stesso.* Un allenatore deve essere bravo a trasferire ciò che pensa. Mi aspettavo di entrare più forte nella testa dei giocatori. Sta mancando la veemenza. *Dicono che sembro rassegnato? Mi fa sorridere questa roba qua. Devo essere lucido non posso fare sempre sceneggiate. E' finito quel tempo. Sono deluso che non arrivino i risultati. Se qualcuno pensa che ho mollato non è assolutamente vero. * *Paquetà* salvatore? Non ce la può fare da solo. E' un buon giocatore ma serve tutta la squadra. Ha bisogno del collettivo: Toro terza difesa del campionato? Lo stimolo è affrontare una squadra vicina a noi in classifica. L'importanza della partita. Ieri abbiamo fatto il primo allenamento dopo la partita. Oggi proveremo quello che vogliamo fare. *Piatek isolato?* Per come vogliamo giocare, ci piace che l'attaccante attacchi lo spazio e crei linee di passaggio. *Ma non è vero che non arriva il pallone. L'altro giorno sono stati messi diversi cross. Higuain *toccava tantissimi palloni, veniva sempre incontro. Costruivamo e creavamo palle gol. L'attaccante non deve stare sempre in area. Se i movimenti sono giusti puoi sempre creare qualcosa negli ultimi venti metri. Non so quanti palloni deve toccare Piatek, ma l'attaccante deve essere funzionale a come vogliamo giocare".



Che stiamo giocando male perché l'idea di calcio che vuoi far giocare e malata non ti viene in mente? Che abbiamo perso con udinese e Lazio gol in contropiede su nostro calcio d'angolo neanche una parola? Non abbiamo veemenza? Gli metti le scarpine da ballerina e poi veemenza? Perche invece di dire stupidaggini non dici queste cose?eh? Non ci arrivi o fai finta?..un giorno caro Rino ci dirai:"ho sbagliato a morire con le idee altrui meglio se morivo con le mie" perche queste non possono essere idee tue..con affetto


----------



## 1972 (27 Aprile 2019)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Giudica il suo modo di allenare, ma non attaccare la persona con queste frasi stupide.
> 
> "Raglia"... ma come cacchio ti viene in mente...



ha praticamente avuto le palle di scrivere quello che il 99,999999% delle persone che bazzicano sto forum pensa del nostro allenatore.


----------



## Aron (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso pre Torino - Milan:"Domani per la maglia e per tutto il mondo Milan. Ci stiamo giocando tanto, stiamo arrancando e facendo fatica. Giuste le parole che ci stanno dicendo. Il Toro assomiglia tantissimo all'Atalanta, giocano su per giu allo stesso modo. CI sarà bisogno di grande mentalità. Abbiamo il dovere di fare meglio rispetto a ciò che stiamo facendo. Oggi manca l'anima nel momenti di difficoltà. Prima l'avevamo. Sapevamo stare in campo e soffrire. Oggi manca tutto questo. Ci siamo impantanati. Dobbiamo tornare ad avere un'anima. Ho pensato di prendere a pungi i giocatori? A pugni non si può prendere nessuno. Dobbiamo essere uniti e ragionare con una testa sola. Troppe chiacchiere, si parla del mio futuro e di quello dei giocatori. Pensiamo al Milan poi vedremo cosa succederà. Può tornare il sorriso con una vittoria? Sì, ma poi mancherebbero quattro partite. Non sarà una gara facile. Loro sono in salute ed hanno grande mentalità. Le chiacchiere stanno a zero. Dobbiamo dimostrare la voglia sul campo. Ora siamo spenti in tutti i sensi. E' un dato di fatto. Oggi bisogna fare i fatti e fare i risultati. Scommetto ancora su *Suso*? Vediamo domani. Io scommetto su tutti. Ma i fischi non li ha presi solo lui e sono stati meritati. Questa *non è una squadra che corre meno degli avversari*. E' come gestiamo le partite. E' una questione di testa, di come prepariamo le partite e come scendiamo in campo. Cosa farà la differenza per il quarto posto? La voglia di saper soffrire e di stare lì. Tutte le squadre stanno facendo fatica, anche in partite facile. La differenza la fa la voglia di mettercela tutta e di saper soffrire. E' una componente che non deve mancare. *Squadra troppo lenta?* Per fare ripartenze bisogna conquistare palla. Abbiamo fatto fatica in questo. Non stiamo giocando da squadra. Non siamo pericolosi e non siamo messi bene a livello difensivo. Facciamo le robe a metà. Da giocatore ero bravo a scuotere lo spogliatoio? *Dove è finito quel Gattuso?* Io penso di saper gestire lo spogliatoio. Ma fare il giocatore e l'allenatore sono cose diverse. Ora ho un ruolo diverso. Io mi assumo le responsabilità. In questo momento la squadra sta pensando troppo. Ci facciamo del male da soli. Dobbiamo essere bravi a mettere tutti i giocatori nelle condizioni di esprimersi al massimo. Qualcuno non sta bene, anche a livello mentale. E stiamo pagando tutto questo. Non posso fare quello che facevo da giocatore. E' un ruolo diverso e vedo il calcio in un'altra direzione. Tutti sanno cosa si stanno giocando. Se la squadra fa fatica, loro non lo fanno di proposito per fare dispetto. *Da anni il Milan non si giocava il quarto posto nelle ultime cinque giornate.* Bisogna avere rispetto di questo ragazzi. Ci stiamo giocando qualcosa di importante. Ci sta un momento negativo. Ma è un gruppo che ha dato e che può dare tante. Non c'è un Gattuso come me? Mi avete sempre detto che non potevo giocare nel Milan e ora fate i paragoni. La leadership non si compra al supermercato. Non c'è bisogno di gridare e fare scenate napoletane. *La crisi è iniziata quando ho detto tra due mesi parlo io?* Avete cominciato da luglio, Con Conte, Terim e Van Gaal. Non c'entra nulla questo. Stiamo giocando un calcio non buono e siamo in difficoltà. Ma non cerchiamo altro. La squadra sente ogni giorno notizie sull'allenatore e c'ha fatto l'abitudine. *MIlan in grado di difendere il quarto posto?* Vedendo le ultime prestazioni, no. Siamo ricascati nella crisi. Dobbiamo andare alla ricerca di lucidità e tranquillità. Dobbiamo ragionare da squadra. Manca un mese poi vedremo chi dovrà giudicarsi. Dobbiamo chiuderci a riccio. Abbiamo il dovere di difendere il quarto posto. I ragazzi ci stanno male Domani dobbiamo andare a Torino e fare una grande partite. *Bakayoko?* L'ho visto bene. Quello che è accaduto mercoledì è stato documentato. Sento dire da voi che vuole andare via. Si trova bene in Italia ed ha atto una stagione importante. Sono stati episodi che fanno male ma Bakayoko l'ho visto bene. Non ha perso la testa ed è stato bravo. Mi sento deluso dall'atteggiamento di certi giocatori? *Sono deluso da me stesso.* Un allenatore deve essere bravo a trasferire ciò che pensa. Mi aspettavo di entrare più forte nella testa dei giocatori. Sta mancando la veemenza. *Dicono che sembro rassegnato? Mi fa sorridere questa roba qua. Devo essere lucido non posso fare sempre sceneggiate. E' finito quel tempo. Sono deluso che non arrivino i risultati. Se qualcuno pensa che ho mollato non è assolutamente vero. * *Paquetà* salvatore? Non ce la può fare da solo. E' un buon giocatore ma serve tutta la squadra. Ha bisogno del collettivo: Toro terza difesa del campionato? Lo stimolo è affrontare una squadra vicina a noi in classifica. L'importanza della partita. Ieri abbiamo fatto il primo allenamento dopo la partita. Oggi proveremo quello che vogliamo fare. *Piatek isolato?* Per come vogliamo giocare, ci piace che l'attaccante attacchi lo spazio e crei linee di passaggio. *Ma non è vero che non arriva il pallone. L'altro giorno sono stati messi diversi cross. Higuain *toccava tantissimi palloni, veniva sempre incontro. Costruivamo e creavamo palle gol. L'attaccante non deve stare sempre in area. Se i movimenti sono giusti puoi sempre creare qualcosa negli ultimi venti metri. Non so quanti palloni deve toccare Piatek, ma l'attaccante deve essere funzionale a come vogliamo giocare".




Ecco spiegato il delirio su Piatek. 
È irritato con lui (e con Leonardo?) e quindi lo tiene in panchina.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Aprile 2019)

Si è messo a denigrare anche Piatek e ha provato Cutrone con Suso e Calhanoglu. Questo è andato, non ci sta capendo più nulla. Ma da uno che è stato esonerato dal Sion che ti aspetti


----------



## Boomer (27 Aprile 2019)

Sta agendo in malafede dalla gara con la Sampdoria.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Aprile 2019)

1972 ha scritto:


> ha praticamente avuto le palle di scrivere quello che il 99,999999% delle persone che bazzicano sto forum pensa del nostro allenatore.



Si guarda, ormai non ne posso davvero più.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Aprile 2019)

Gattuso: non è vero che non arrivano palloni a Piatek. L’ altro giorno sono arrivati diversi cross. Oramai vive in una realtà parallela, domenica a Torino è già persa senza giocarla. Ennesimo scempio e la società è complice


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Aprile 2019)

Dichiarazioni vergognose.
Vergognose.

In caso di pareggio o sconfitta contro il Torino esonero immediato.
Sta andando contro la squadra.


----------



## Heaven (27 Aprile 2019)

Esoneratelo stasera e Leonardo allenatore


----------



## Igor91 (27 Aprile 2019)

-


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Piatek isolato?* Per come vogliamo giocare, ci piace che l'attaccante attacchi lo spazio e crei linee di passaggio. *Ma non è vero che non arriva il pallone. L'altro giorno sono stati messi diversi cross. Higuain *toccava tantissimi palloni, veniva sempre incontro. Costruivamo e creavamo palle gol. L'attaccante non deve stare sempre in area. Se i movimenti sono giusti puoi sempre creare qualcosa negli ultimi venti metri. Non so quanti palloni deve toccare Piatek, ma l'attaccante deve essere funzionale a come vogliamo giocare[/COLOR]".



cioè in pratica sta dicendo che higuain si che era forte, piatek non fa un tubo! colpa sua se non tocca palla.

ok gattuso, vattene alla juve, che mi fai schifo quanto loro


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> cioè in pratica sta dicendo che higuain si che era forte, piatek non fa un tubo! colpa sua se non tocca palla.
> 
> ok gattuso, vattene alla juve, che mi fai schifo quanto loro



parole di una gravità inaudita. Voglio vedere chi ha ancora il coraggio di difendere questo dilattente allo sbaraglio


----------



## Djici (27 Aprile 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> parole di una gravità inaudita. Voglio vedere chi ha ancora il coraggio di difendere questo dilattente allo sbaraglio



Quelli che dicevano che non si deve criticarlo hanno capito che è meglio se stanno zitti...dopo avere fracassato le palle per 16 mesi. 

Non ci sta capendo più nulla nella migliore delle ipotesi. 
Nella peggiore lo fa apposta.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Aprile 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Gravissima responsabilità della società. Hai esonerato Gattuso? Allora, toglilo da lì. Siamo quarti a cinque giornate dalla fine, proprio sicuri che non ce la faremo? Atteggiamento inconcepibile di Gazidis, Leonardo e Maldini. Dobbiamo rimpiangere la serena crudeltà di Zamparini, in questi frangenti?



adesso la responsabilità passa tutta a loro. è così, come dici tu. per me hanno finito il credito anche il trio delle meraviglie.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Aprile 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Quelli che dicevano che non si deve criticarlo hanno capito che è meglio se stanno zitti...dopo avere fracassato le palle per 16 mesi.
> 
> Non ci sta capendo più nulla nella migliore delle ipotesi.
> Nella peggiore lo fa apposta.



voglio sperare non lo faccia apposta. No, la verità è che è inetto al ruolo. Sarò classista e non politically correct, ma dal giorno 1 ho sempre pensato che se una persona non riesce ad esprimersi in italiano a 40 e passa anni, non può fare l'allenatore in un top club.


----------



## Zenos (27 Aprile 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Quelli che dicevano che non si deve criticarlo hanno capito che è meglio se stanno zitti...dopo avere fracassato le palle per 16 mesi.
> 
> Non ci sta capendo più nulla nella migliore delle ipotesi.
> Nella peggiore lo fa apposta.



.


----------



## Djici (27 Aprile 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> voglio sperare non lo faccia apposta. No, la verità è che è inetto al ruolo. Sarò classista e non politically correct, ma dal giorno 1 ho sempre pensato che se una persona non riesce ad esprimersi in italiano a 40 e passa anni, non può fare l'allenatore in un top club.



Ma pure io voglio pensare che non lo faccia apposta. 
Pero se ha iniziato a togliere Baka per fare posto a Biglia, se ora ci va giù duro con Piatek per mettere Cutrone... 
Boh. 
Senza loro due in questa stagione si finiva al decimo posto.
Invece di pensare a servire Piatek lo toglie. 
Poi quando Cutrone toccherà 2 palloni che farà? Critichera pure lui?


----------



## Goro (27 Aprile 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma pure io voglio pensare che non lo faccia apposta.
> Pero se ha iniziato a togliere Baka per fare posto a Biglia, se ora ci va giù duro con Piatek per mettere Cutrone...
> Boh.
> Senza loro due in questa stagione si finiva al decimo posto.
> ...



Poi nominare Higuain che l'ha schifato da subito e l'ha trattato come un mentecatto per davvero, fosse stato almeno un "fedelissimo" si poteva quasi capire


----------



## Pamparulez2 (27 Aprile 2019)

Dai sta palesemente cercando di distruggere tutto.
Come il non far rientrare paqueta con parma e lazio... dai questo sa di andarsene e cerca di fare piu danni possibili
Solo odio per gattuso, era un idolo.. è riuscito a farsi schifare


----------



## mandraghe (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso pre Torino - Milan:"Domani per la maglia e per tutto il mondo Milan. Ci stiamo giocando tanto, stiamo arrancando e facendo fatica. Giuste le parole che ci stanno dicendo. Il Toro assomiglia tantissimo all'Atalanta, giocano su per giu allo stesso modo. CI sarà bisogno di grande mentalità. Abbiamo il dovere di fare meglio rispetto a ciò che stiamo facendo. Oggi manca l'anima nel momenti di difficoltà. Prima l'avevamo. Sapevamo stare in campo e soffrire. Oggi manca tutto questo. Ci siamo impantanati. Dobbiamo tornare ad avere un'anima. Ho pensato di prendere a pungi i giocatori? A pugni non si può prendere nessuno. Dobbiamo essere uniti e ragionare con una testa sola. Troppe chiacchiere, si parla del mio futuro e di quello dei giocatori. Pensiamo al Milan poi vedremo cosa succederà. Può tornare il sorriso con una vittoria? Sì, ma poi mancherebbero quattro partite. Non sarà una gara facile. Loro sono in salute ed hanno grande mentalità. Le chiacchiere stanno a zero. Dobbiamo dimostrare la voglia sul campo. Ora siamo spenti in tutti i sensi. E' un dato di fatto. Oggi bisogna fare i fatti e fare i risultati. Scommetto ancora su *Suso*? Vediamo domani. Io scommetto su tutti. Ma i fischi non li ha presi solo lui e sono stati meritati. Questa *non è una squadra che corre meno degli avversari*. E' come gestiamo le partite. E' una questione di testa, di come prepariamo le partite e come scendiamo in campo. Cosa farà la differenza per il quarto posto? La voglia di saper soffrire e di stare lì. Tutte le squadre stanno facendo fatica, anche in partite facile. La differenza la fa la voglia di mettercela tutta e di saper soffrire. E' una componente che non deve mancare. *Squadra troppo lenta?* Per fare ripartenze bisogna conquistare palla. Abbiamo fatto fatica in questo. Non stiamo giocando da squadra. Non siamo pericolosi e non siamo messi bene a livello difensivo. Facciamo le robe a metà. Da giocatore ero bravo a scuotere lo spogliatoio? *Dove è finito quel Gattuso?* Io penso di saper gestire lo spogliatoio. Ma fare il giocatore e l'allenatore sono cose diverse. Ora ho un ruolo diverso. Io mi assumo le responsabilità. In questo momento la squadra sta pensando troppo. Ci facciamo del male da soli. Dobbiamo essere bravi a mettere tutti i giocatori nelle condizioni di esprimersi al massimo. Qualcuno non sta bene, anche a livello mentale. E stiamo pagando tutto questo. Non posso fare quello che facevo da giocatore. E' un ruolo diverso e vedo il calcio in un'altra direzione. Tutti sanno cosa si stanno giocando. Se la squadra fa fatica, loro non lo fanno di proposito per fare dispetto. *Da anni il Milan non si giocava il quarto posto nelle ultime cinque giornate.* Bisogna avere rispetto di questo ragazzi. Ci stiamo giocando qualcosa di importante. Ci sta un momento negativo. Ma è un gruppo che ha dato e che può dare tante. Non c'è un Gattuso come me? Mi avete sempre detto che non potevo giocare nel Milan e ora fate i paragoni. La leadership non si compra al supermercato. Non c'è bisogno di gridare e fare scenate napoletane. *La crisi è iniziata quando ho detto tra due mesi parlo io?* Avete cominciato da luglio, Con Conte, Terim e Van Gaal. Non c'entra nulla questo. Stiamo giocando un calcio non buono e siamo in difficoltà. Ma non cerchiamo altro. La squadra sente ogni giorno notizie sull'allenatore e c'ha fatto l'abitudine. *MIlan in grado di difendere il quarto posto?* Vedendo le ultime prestazioni, no. Siamo ricascati nella crisi. Dobbiamo andare alla ricerca di lucidità e tranquillità. Dobbiamo ragionare da squadra. Manca un mese poi vedremo chi dovrà giudicarsi. Dobbiamo chiuderci a riccio. Abbiamo il dovere di difendere il quarto posto. I ragazzi ci stanno male Domani dobbiamo andare a Torino e fare una grande partite. *Bakayoko?* L'ho visto bene. Quello che è accaduto mercoledì è stato documentato. Sento dire da voi che vuole andare via. Si trova bene in Italia ed ha atto una stagione importante. Sono stati episodi che fanno male ma Bakayoko l'ho visto bene. Non ha perso la testa ed è stato bravo. Mi sento deluso dall'atteggiamento di certi giocatori? *Sono deluso da me stesso.* Un allenatore deve essere bravo a trasferire ciò che pensa. Mi aspettavo di entrare più forte nella testa dei giocatori. Sta mancando la veemenza. *Dicono che sembro rassegnato? Mi fa sorridere questa roba qua. Devo essere lucido non posso fare sempre sceneggiate. E' finito quel tempo. Sono deluso che non arrivino i risultati. Se qualcuno pensa che ho mollato non è assolutamente vero. * *Paquetà* salvatore? Non ce la può fare da solo. E' un buon giocatore ma serve tutta la squadra. Ha bisogno del collettivo: Toro terza difesa del campionato? Lo stimolo è affrontare una squadra vicina a noi in classifica. L'importanza della partita. Ieri abbiamo fatto il primo allenamento dopo la partita. Oggi proveremo quello che vogliamo fare. *Piatek isolato?* Per come vogliamo giocare, ci piace che l'attaccante attacchi lo spazio e crei linee di passaggio. *Ma non è vero che non arriva il pallone. L'altro giorno sono stati messi diversi cross. Higuain *toccava tantissimi palloni, veniva sempre incontro. Costruivamo e creavamo palle gol. L'attaccante non deve stare sempre in area. Se i movimenti sono giusti puoi sempre creare qualcosa negli ultimi venti metri. Non so quanti palloni deve toccare Piatek, ma l'attaccante deve essere funzionale a come vogliamo giocare".




L’attacco pubblico a Piatek è da vomito. Una cosa da piccoli uomini, meschina e schifosa all’ennesimo grado.


----------



## 1972 (27 Aprile 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Dai sta palesemente cercando di distruggere tutto.
> Come il non far rientrare paqueta con parma e lazio... dai questo sa di andarsene e cerca di fare piu danni possibili
> Solo odio per gattuso, era un idolo.. è riuscito a farsi schifare



se il polacco non gioca perche' qualcosa e' successo all'interno dello spogliatoio. uno scheletro nell'armadio lo abbiamo pure noi, forse anche due......


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (28 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso pre Torino - Milan:"Domani per la maglia e per tutto il mondo Milan. Ci stiamo giocando tanto, stiamo arrancando e facendo fatica. Giuste le parole che ci stanno dicendo. Il Toro assomiglia tantissimo all'Atalanta, giocano su per giu allo stesso modo. CI sarà bisogno di grande mentalità. Abbiamo il dovere di fare meglio rispetto a ciò che stiamo facendo. Oggi manca l'anima nel momenti di difficoltà. Prima l'avevamo. Sapevamo stare in campo e soffrire. Oggi manca tutto questo. Ci siamo impantanati. Dobbiamo tornare ad avere un'anima. Ho pensato di prendere a pungi i giocatori? A pugni non si può prendere nessuno. Dobbiamo essere uniti e ragionare con una testa sola. Troppe chiacchiere, si parla del mio futuro e di quello dei giocatori. Pensiamo al Milan poi vedremo cosa succederà. Può tornare il sorriso con una vittoria? Sì, ma poi mancherebbero quattro partite. Non sarà una gara facile. Loro sono in salute ed hanno grande mentalità. Le chiacchiere stanno a zero. Dobbiamo dimostrare la voglia sul campo. Ora siamo spenti in tutti i sensi. E' un dato di fatto. Oggi bisogna fare i fatti e fare i risultati. Scommetto ancora su *Suso*? Vediamo domani. Io scommetto su tutti. Ma i fischi non li ha presi solo lui e sono stati meritati. Questa *non è una squadra che corre meno degli avversari*. E' come gestiamo le partite. E' una questione di testa, di come prepariamo le partite e come scendiamo in campo. Cosa farà la differenza per il quarto posto? La voglia di saper soffrire e di stare lì. Tutte le squadre stanno facendo fatica, anche in partite facile. La differenza la fa la voglia di mettercela tutta e di saper soffrire. E' una componente che non deve mancare. *Squadra troppo lenta?* Per fare ripartenze bisogna conquistare palla. Abbiamo fatto fatica in questo. Non stiamo giocando da squadra. Non siamo pericolosi e non siamo messi bene a livello difensivo. Facciamo le robe a metà. Da giocatore ero bravo a scuotere lo spogliatoio? *Dove è finito quel Gattuso?* Io penso di saper gestire lo spogliatoio. Ma fare il giocatore e l'allenatore sono cose diverse. Ora ho un ruolo diverso. Io mi assumo le responsabilità. In questo momento la squadra sta pensando troppo. Ci facciamo del male da soli. Dobbiamo essere bravi a mettere tutti i giocatori nelle condizioni di esprimersi al massimo. Qualcuno non sta bene, anche a livello mentale. E stiamo pagando tutto questo. Non posso fare quello che facevo da giocatore. E' un ruolo diverso e vedo il calcio in un'altra direzione. Tutti sanno cosa si stanno giocando. Se la squadra fa fatica, loro non lo fanno di proposito per fare dispetto. *Da anni il Milan non si giocava il quarto posto nelle ultime cinque giornate.* Bisogna avere rispetto di questo ragazzi. Ci stiamo giocando qualcosa di importante. Ci sta un momento negativo. Ma è un gruppo che ha dato e che può dare tante. Non c'è un Gattuso come me? Mi avete sempre detto che non potevo giocare nel Milan e ora fate i paragoni. La leadership non si compra al supermercato. Non c'è bisogno di gridare e fare scenate napoletane. *La crisi è iniziata quando ho detto tra due mesi parlo io?* Avete cominciato da luglio, Con Conte, Terim e Van Gaal. Non c'entra nulla questo. Stiamo giocando un calcio non buono e siamo in difficoltà. Ma non cerchiamo altro. La squadra sente ogni giorno notizie sull'allenatore e c'ha fatto l'abitudine. *MIlan in grado di difendere il quarto posto?* Vedendo le ultime prestazioni, no. Siamo ricascati nella crisi. Dobbiamo andare alla ricerca di lucidità e tranquillità. Dobbiamo ragionare da squadra. Manca un mese poi vedremo chi dovrà giudicarsi. Dobbiamo chiuderci a riccio. Abbiamo il dovere di difendere il quarto posto. I ragazzi ci stanno male Domani dobbiamo andare a Torino e fare una grande partite. *Bakayoko?* L'ho visto bene. Quello che è accaduto mercoledì è stato documentato. Sento dire da voi che vuole andare via. Si trova bene in Italia ed ha atto una stagione importante. Sono stati episodi che fanno male ma Bakayoko l'ho visto bene. Non ha perso la testa ed è stato bravo. Mi sento deluso dall'atteggiamento di certi giocatori? *Sono deluso da me stesso.* Un allenatore deve essere bravo a trasferire ciò che pensa. Mi aspettavo di entrare più forte nella testa dei giocatori. Sta mancando la veemenza. *Dicono che sembro rassegnato? Mi fa sorridere questa roba qua. Devo essere lucido non posso fare sempre sceneggiate. E' finito quel tempo. Sono deluso che non arrivino i risultati. Se qualcuno pensa che ho mollato non è assolutamente vero. * *Paquetà* salvatore? Non ce la può fare da solo. E' un buon giocatore ma serve tutta la squadra. Ha bisogno del collettivo: Toro terza difesa del campionato? Lo stimolo è affrontare una squadra vicina a noi in classifica. L'importanza della partita. Ieri abbiamo fatto il primo allenamento dopo la partita. Oggi proveremo quello che vogliamo fare. *Piatek isolato?* Per come vogliamo giocare, ci piace che l'attaccante attacchi lo spazio e crei linee di passaggio. *Ma non è vero che non arriva il pallone. L'altro giorno sono stati messi diversi cross. Higuain *toccava tantissimi palloni, veniva sempre incontro. Costruivamo e creavamo palle gol. L'attaccante non deve stare sempre in area. Se i movimenti sono giusti puoi sempre creare qualcosa negli ultimi venti metri. Non so quanti palloni deve toccare Piatek, ma l'attaccante deve essere funzionale a come vogliamo giocare".



Mamma mia le parole su Piatek sono da vomito. Ma come fa un allenatore a dire ste cose in pubblico? Cristo santo dai. Poi stasera giocherà Cutrone. È successo sicuramente qualcosa. Speriamo che il buon Patrick con la sua grinta riesca ad aiutarci. Ma davvero qua Gattuso mi sta deludendo molto come uomo.


----------



## Garrincha (28 Aprile 2019)

Come al solito quando è spalle al muro attacca la squadra, attacca addirittura i singoli giocatori, scarica tutte le responsabilità su di loro che non fanno quello che chiede loro mistersonoprontoamorireperimieigiocatori

Che persona meschina, ipocrita, falsa, logico che la stampa sia dalla sua parte


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso pre Torino - Milan:"Domani per la maglia e per tutto il mondo Milan. Ci stiamo giocando tanto, stiamo arrancando e facendo fatica. Giuste le parole che ci stanno dicendo. Il Toro assomiglia tantissimo all'Atalanta, giocano su per giu allo stesso modo. CI sarà bisogno di grande mentalità. Abbiamo il dovere di fare meglio rispetto a ciò che stiamo facendo. Oggi manca l'anima nel momenti di difficoltà. Prima l'avevamo. Sapevamo stare in campo e soffrire. Oggi manca tutto questo. Ci siamo impantanati. Dobbiamo tornare ad avere un'anima. Ho pensato di prendere a pungi i giocatori? A pugni non si può prendere nessuno. Dobbiamo essere uniti e ragionare con una testa sola. Troppe chiacchiere, si parla del mio futuro e di quello dei giocatori. Pensiamo al Milan poi vedremo cosa succederà. Può tornare il sorriso con una vittoria? Sì, ma poi mancherebbero quattro partite. Non sarà una gara facile. Loro sono in salute ed hanno grande mentalità. Le chiacchiere stanno a zero. Dobbiamo dimostrare la voglia sul campo. Ora siamo spenti in tutti i sensi. E' un dato di fatto. Oggi bisogna fare i fatti e fare i risultati. Scommetto ancora su *Suso*? Vediamo domani. Io scommetto su tutti. Ma i fischi non li ha presi solo lui e sono stati meritati. Questa *non è una squadra che corre meno degli avversari*. E' come gestiamo le partite. E' una questione di testa, di come prepariamo le partite e come scendiamo in campo. Cosa farà la differenza per il quarto posto? La voglia di saper soffrire e di stare lì. Tutte le squadre stanno facendo fatica, anche in partite facile. La differenza la fa la voglia di mettercela tutta e di saper soffrire. E' una componente che non deve mancare. *Squadra troppo lenta?* Per fare ripartenze bisogna conquistare palla. Abbiamo fatto fatica in questo. Non stiamo giocando da squadra. Non siamo pericolosi e non siamo messi bene a livello difensivo. Facciamo le robe a metà. Da giocatore ero bravo a scuotere lo spogliatoio? *Dove è finito quel Gattuso?* Io penso di saper gestire lo spogliatoio. Ma fare il giocatore e l'allenatore sono cose diverse. Ora ho un ruolo diverso. Io mi assumo le responsabilità. In questo momento la squadra sta pensando troppo. Ci facciamo del male da soli. Dobbiamo essere bravi a mettere tutti i giocatori nelle condizioni di esprimersi al massimo. Qualcuno non sta bene, anche a livello mentale. E stiamo pagando tutto questo. Non posso fare quello che facevo da giocatore. E' un ruolo diverso e vedo il calcio in un'altra direzione. Tutti sanno cosa si stanno giocando. Se la squadra fa fatica, loro non lo fanno di proposito per fare dispetto. *Da anni il Milan non si giocava il quarto posto nelle ultime cinque giornate.* Bisogna avere rispetto di questo ragazzi. Ci stiamo giocando qualcosa di importante. Ci sta un momento negativo. Ma è un gruppo che ha dato e che può dare tante. Non c'è un Gattuso come me? Mi avete sempre detto che non potevo giocare nel Milan e ora fate i paragoni. La leadership non si compra al supermercato. Non c'è bisogno di gridare e fare scenate napoletane. *La crisi è iniziata quando ho detto tra due mesi parlo io?* Avete cominciato da luglio, Con Conte, Terim e Van Gaal. Non c'entra nulla questo. Stiamo giocando un calcio non buono e siamo in difficoltà. Ma non cerchiamo altro. La squadra sente ogni giorno notizie sull'allenatore e c'ha fatto l'abitudine. *MIlan in grado di difendere il quarto posto?* Vedendo le ultime prestazioni, no. Siamo ricascati nella crisi. Dobbiamo andare alla ricerca di lucidità e tranquillità. Dobbiamo ragionare da squadra. Manca un mese poi vedremo chi dovrà giudicarsi. Dobbiamo chiuderci a riccio. Abbiamo il dovere di difendere il quarto posto. I ragazzi ci stanno male Domani dobbiamo andare a Torino e fare una grande partite. *Bakayoko?* L'ho visto bene. Quello che è accaduto mercoledì è stato documentato. Sento dire da voi che vuole andare via. Si trova bene in Italia ed ha atto una stagione importante. Sono stati episodi che fanno male ma Bakayoko l'ho visto bene. Non ha perso la testa ed è stato bravo. Mi sento deluso dall'atteggiamento di certi giocatori? *Sono deluso da me stesso.* Un allenatore deve essere bravo a trasferire ciò che pensa. Mi aspettavo di entrare più forte nella testa dei giocatori. Sta mancando la veemenza. *Dicono che sembro rassegnato? Mi fa sorridere questa roba qua. Devo essere lucido non posso fare sempre sceneggiate. E' finito quel tempo. Sono deluso che non arrivino i risultati. Se qualcuno pensa che ho mollato non è assolutamente vero. * *Paquetà* salvatore? Non ce la può fare da solo. E' un buon giocatore ma serve tutta la squadra. Ha bisogno del collettivo: Toro terza difesa del campionato? Lo stimolo è affrontare una squadra vicina a noi in classifica. L'importanza della partita. Ieri abbiamo fatto il primo allenamento dopo la partita. Oggi proveremo quello che vogliamo fare. *Piatek isolato?* Per come vogliamo giocare, ci piace che l'attaccante attacchi lo spazio e crei linee di passaggio. *Ma non è vero che non arriva il pallone. L'altro giorno sono stati messi diversi cross. Higuain *toccava tantissimi palloni, veniva sempre incontro. Costruivamo e creavamo palle gol. L'attaccante non deve stare sempre in area. Se i movimenti sono giusti puoi sempre creare qualcosa negli ultimi venti metri. Non so quanti palloni deve toccare Piatek, ma l'attaccante deve essere funzionale a come vogliamo giocare".



Imbarazzante..conferenza stampa da delirio totale.. Ma poi mi imbarazza un uomo di oltre 40 anni che guadagna milioni l'anno che gioca a fare la vittima.. Ditemi quello che volete ma questo sa che sarà esonerato e sta piagnucolando in pubblico ma facendo pure finta che non sia così.. Pazzesco.. Siamo 4° e basterebbe solo vincerle tutte.. E mister veleno invece di suonare la carica deprime tutti e attacca pure i singoli, specie quello che lo ha tenuto a galla x due mesi.. Che delusione..


----------

